# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  مذكرة مرافعه فى جريمة قتل

## محمد محيى الدين

*مذكرة مرافعه فى جريمة قتل*     محكمة جنايات الجيزة                                            منقوله

الدائرة التاسعة عشر

مذكرة طلبات

ودفاع

مقدمة من / ........................ ( متهم ثان ) 

ضــــــــــــــد

النيابة العامة ( سلطة اتهام )

والد المجنى عليه (مدعيان بحق مدنى)

وزوجة المجنى عليه 

فى الجناية رقم ....... لسنة 2004جنايات العمرانية والمحدد لنظرها جلسة / /2005



الوقـــائع

النيابة العامة أسندت للمتهم الثانى مع أخرى الجريمتين الآتيتين:

1- قتلا المجنى عليه/ ...........عمداًَ مع سبق الإصرار بأن بيتا النية وعقدا العزم على قتله فأعدت المتهمة الأولى إيشارب وحبل، وصعد الثانى لمسكنه تحقيقاً لهذا الغرض. وما أن ظفرا به حتى قيدا قدميه بالإيشارب، وأحاطا بالحبل حول عنقه قاصدين من ذلك قتله فأحدثا به الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتى أودت بحياته 000 وذلك على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

2- سرقا المبلغ المالى والمنقول المبين قيداً ووصفاً وقيمة بالتحقيقات والمملوكين للمجنى عليه سالف الذكر وكان ذلك ليلاً فى مسكنة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

وادعى والد المجنى علية ( الذى لم يذكر اسمه ) بمبلغ 2001 جنية ( ألفان وواحد جنيه ) على سبيل التعويض المؤقت ضد المتهمان المنسوب لهما هذه الجرائم كما ادعت زوجة المجنى عليه الثانية بتعويض مدنى مؤقت .

الطلبات
أولاً : بجلسة 21/2/2005 أثبت المتهم الثانى سبعة طلبات فى محضر الجلسة ومن بين هذه الطلبات طلبات أصدرت فيها المحكمة قرارات بالاستجابة إليها وكلفت النيابة العامة بتحقيقها كما أن من بين هذه الطلبات أيضا طلب مناقشة شاهد الإثبات الثانى 00 وكانت هذه الطلبات المستجاب اليها من المحكمة تعلق بها حق للمتهم الأمر الذى يدعو الدفاع للتصميم على هذه الطلبات وهو حق خالص للمتهم غير مشروط بقيد .

كما قدم المتهم الثانى بذات الجلسة سالفة البيان أصل تقرير الطب الشرعى الاستشارى الصادر من الاساتذة الأطباء الشرعيين بجامعة عين شمس وكان ما جاء به من حقائق علمية حول كيفية وفاة المجنى عليه بالصورة الواردة بالاوراق يختلف تمام الاختلاف مع ما ورد على لسان الطبيب الشرعى الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية 00 ولما كانت هذه التقارير فنية بحتة لا يجوز إعمال رأى المحكمة فيها دون عرض هذه الحقائق العلمية على لجنة فنية مرجحة فقد طلب الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى من المحكمة تشكيل لجنة طبية شرعية مرجحة من ثلاث أساتذة فى الطب الشرعى من جامعات القاهرة وعين شمس والأزهر لدراسة أسباب الخلاف الفنى والعلمى بين التقريرين وإعمال رأى العلم فى المسألة 00 كما طلب الدفاع بياناً لوجه الحق فى الدعوى استدعاء الطبيب الشرعى الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية ورئيسه الذى قام بالشهادة أمام المحكمة ومواجهتهما بالأطباء الشرعيين الاستشاريين لاستجلاء الحقيقة من تلك المواجهة خصوصاً وأن التقرير الطبى الشرعى الاستشارى قرر باستحالة الوفاة بالخنق بالصورة الواردة بالتقرير الطبى المرفق بالأوراق وكان من شأن ذلك أن تستبين المحكمة عما إذا كانت الوفاة نتيجة لاسفكسيا الخنق أم من وجود الكحول الإثيلى في الدم بنسبة مميتة وقاتله خصوصاً وأن الطبيب الذي أجرى الصفة التشريحية ورئيسه قد قررا أن النسبة المميتة هو وجود الكحول الإثيلى في الدم بنسبة 3% وثبت من تقرير المعمل الكيماوى أن المجنى عليه فى حالة سكر وأن من شأن استجلاء الحقيقة هو مواجهة الطبيب المعاون الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية بالأساتذة الأطباء الذين قاموا بعمل التقرير الاستشارى ولذلك فإن الدفاع يصمم على هذا الطلب باعتباره كاشفاً لوجه الحق فى الدعوى.

ثانياً : أن المحكمة قررت سماع شاهد الإثبات الثانى/ ............ وقد تم إعلانه على محل عمله وثبت أنه غير موجود بهذا العنوان وكلفت المحكمة النيابة بإعلانه على محل إقامته ولم تنفذ النيابة هذا التكليف 00 وقررت المحكمة بجلسة21/2/2005 تأجيل الدعوى لجلسة 24/2/2005 ثم لجلسة 19/3/2005 لسماع المرافعة دون سماع هذا الشاهد الذى يتمسك الدفاع بسماعه خصوصاً وقد ورد بشأنه على لسان مأمور الضبط القضائى فى تحقيقات النيابة أنه هو الذى أصطحب المتهم الثانى إلى هذا الشاهد فى محل عمله وأن هذا الأخير هو الذى سلم مأمور الضبط التليفون المدعى بسرقته ثم اصطحبه إلى قسم العمرانية لاستجوابه. 

وإذ كان مأمور الضبط (شاهد الإثبات الأول) قد أنكر ما سبق أن قرره فى تحقيقات النيابة وقرر أنه لم يذهب مع المتهم الثانى لمحل عمل الشاهد الثانى وأنه لا يعرف من الذى توجه مع المتهم للشاهد.

وكان من شأن سماع هذا الشاهد استجلاء الحقيقة التى مؤداها عما إذا كان هذا الشاهد حقيقيا أم شاهداً وهميا وعما إذا كان هذا الشاهد اشترى التليفون المحمول من المتهم الثانى من عدمه؟ وسيكشف النقاب عمن ذهب مع المتهم اليه أم أن هذه القصة برمتها وهمية لا تصادف الواقع الصحيح ومن ثم ينهار الاتهام الخاص بجريمة السرقة المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى ويصبح ذلك دليلاً على انعدام صحة الإجراءات التى أجراها مأمور الضبط ولذلك :

فالدفاع يصمم على استدعاء هذا الشاهد لسماع شهادته.

ثالثاً: أن قرار المحكمة بجلسة 24/6/2004بضم دفترى أحوال وحدة المباحث بقسم العمرانية ومركز طامية هو قرار تعلق به حق للمتهم ومن ثم فلا يجوز للمحكمة أن تعدل عن هذا القرار دون مبرر خصوصا وأن مأمور الضبط (الشاهد الأول) قرر أن مأموريات ضباط المباحث ذهاباً وإياباً ترصد في هذه الدفاتر بصفة سرية وكان من شأن ضم هذه الدفاتر معرفة من الذى قام بالقبض على المتهم الثانى في بلدته بمركز طامية محافظة الفيوم تحقيقا للدفع ببطلان القبض الحاصل على المتهم الثانى ويثبت بجلاء من الذى قام بالقبض عليه ومن ثم يكون قرار المحكمة بضم هذه الدفاتر هو قرار صحيح تعلق به حق للمتهم الثانى ولا يجوز للمحكمة العدول عن هذا القرار طالما أنه يمكن تحقيقه.

رابعاً : أن الدفاع طلب بحق بجلسة 24/11/2004 بمذكرة طلبات وكذلك بجلسة 2/12/2004 ندب خبير فنى فى الأصوات لإفراغ المحادثات المسموعة بشريط الفيديو من المتواجدين فى المعاينة التصويرية والتى قامت المحكمة بسماعها فى المداولة وقد أبدت المحكمة ملاحظات على هذا الشريط بما شعر معه المتهم الثانى بحقيقة رأى المحكمة في الدعوى كما طلب إعادة سماع هذا الشريط في جلسة علنية 00 خصوصا وقد قدم الدفاع مذكرة بجلسة 2/12/2004 طعناً على الإجراءات التى حدثت وذلك طبقاً للآتى:

1- أن هذا التسجيل يعتبر استجوابا للمتهم يرفضه ويطعن عليه بالبطلان خصوصا أن المتهم الثانى طيلة فترة عرض الشريط لم ينسب له قول.

2- أن المحقق استخدم وسائل قهر وخداع فمن ناحية اصطحب معه ثلاثة من رجال المباحث لحضور تلك المعاينة وأنه قام بعملية تشبه الاخراج السينمائى لفيلم معد له السيناريو مسبقاً وكان يوقف التصوير إذا لم يقم أحد المتهمين بأداء الدور المرسوم له.

3- أن الظاهر من التصوير أن المتهمين كانا فى حالة غير طبيعية وتحت تأثير معين والدليل على ذلك أن المتهمة الأولى لما أمرها المحقق بالمشاورة من الشباك أخفقت فى تمثيل الدور كما رسم لها 00 فأمرها بإعادة المشهد مرة أخرى فأعادته.

4- أن المتهمة الأولى كانت تنفذ الميزانسيه المعد لها بكل دقة وتحفظه عن ظهر قلب حيث قالت فى الشريط " أنا معاكم ماشية لآخر المشوار ، وماشيه صح" وكانت توجه هذه العبارة للقائمين على عملية الإخراج (النيابة ورجال المباحث) ولكن هذه العبارة رغم خطورتها لم تسجل في محضر جلسة المحاكمة 00 ومن أجل ذلك طلب الدفاع إفراغ الشريط بواسطة خبير فنى.

5- أنه قد ظهر صوت في الشريط حين سماعه بغرفة المداولة يقول "أنا مش عاوز حد يظهر فى الفيديو إلا المتهمين" مما يؤكد أن التصوير لم يتم في صورة طبيعية 00 ولم تسجل هذه العبارة ضمن الملاحظات فى محضر جلسة المحاكمة على وجهها الصحيح.

6- أن المحكمة لما سألت المتهمة الأولى عقب رؤيتها لشريط الفيديو عما إذا كانت هذه هى أقوالها 00 قالت المتهمة الأولى " أن ذلك كان بإيعاز المباحث".

7- أن إفراغ المحادثات التى تمت بواسطة النيابة ص 87 تحت عنوان "محضر معاينة تصويرية" هو محضر مدموغ بالبطلان للأسباب الآتية:

أ- أن ما جاء في هذا المحضر يختلف تمام الاختلاف مع المسجل بشريط الفيديو كما يختلف أيضا مع الاعترافات المنسوبة للمتهمين في تحقيقات النيابة والأصل أن يكون ما جاء بالمحضر مطابق لما هو موجود بالشريط.

ب-أن هذا المحضر ليس مذيلا بأى توقيع للمتهمين بما لا يصح قانوناً نسبه هذا المحضر إليهم لأنه لا يعد سوى ورقة ليس لها أى حجية.

ج- أن بالشريط مشهد تقرر فيه المتهمة أنها "ناسية" وصدور صوت غير مرئى يقول " فكروها 00 فكروها 00" بما ينفى عن هذا المحضر أنه تفريغاً للشريط 00 ويؤكد منازعة المتهم فيما أثبتته المحكمة من ملاحظات 0

د- أن المحكمة إذا أمرت بتفريغ الشريط بواسطة خبير فنى فسوف يظهر مدى زيف محضر المعاينة المصطنع 00 وكذلك تظهر الأقوال منسوبة لأصحابها.

ها- أنه ظهر في الصورة أن التسجيل أظهر اسم الشارع الذى تم فيه التسجيل وهو "شارع ........ " وهو الأمر الذى دعا المحكمة لسؤال المتهمة الأولى عما إذا كانت تسكن بهذا الشارع فقررت أنها تسكن بشارع "آخر" 00 ولكن هذه العبارة لم يصير إثباتها فى محضر جلسة المحاكمة.

8- أن محاولة خنق المجنى عليه الظاهرة فى صورة الفيديو هو امتهان للعقل والمنطق ومخالف تماماً للتصوير الوارد بالتحريات وبالاعتراف المنسوب للمتهمين وأن من شأن تفريغ هذا الشريط بواسطة الخبير الفنى ما يظهر مدى التلاعب فى الأدلة الأمر الذى يكون معه هذا الطلب جوهرياً 00 خصوصاً وأن المتهم الثانى ينازع فيما أثبت عن هذا الشريط بمحضرى النيابة والمحاكمة 0 

خامساً : أن الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى طلب بجلسة 24/6/2004 وأعاد هذا الطلب بجلسة 2/12/2004 بتكليف النيابة العامة بمخاطبة مديرية أمن الجيزة للاستفسار عن اسم قائد مجموعة البحث التي تولت القبض على المتهم الثانى بقرية ....... مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم وذلك طبقا لشهادة المقدم/ "مأمور الضبط" فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص5 بأنه لم يقم بالقبض على المتهم الثانى وإنما قام به فريق البحث الذى لا يعرف أسمائهم وكان من شأن الاستجابة لهذا الطلب: 

أ‌- أن تعرف المحكمة من على وجه التحديد الذى قام بالقبض على المتهم تأصيلا للدفع ببطلان القبض الحاصل عليه. 

ب - أن يظهر للمحكمة وجه الحق فى هذا الدليل الملىء بالبثور والتناقضات بما يؤدى لانعدامه وبراءة المتهم. 

سادساً : استدعت المحكمة الكميائى الشرعى / .......... والتى قصرت إجاباتها على مسئوليتها فى تحليل دم المجنى عليه فقط ومعرفة عما إذا كان دم المجنى عليه به كحول إثيلى من عدمه 00 وأن تأثير الكحول فهو متروك للطب الشرعى وأنها ليست مختصة بأثر هذه النسبة فى الدم وأن الذى يسأل فى ذلك الطبيب الشرعى ؟.

وقدمت الشاهدة صورة فوتوغرافية من ورقة قالت عنها أنها مسودة للتقرير المقدم غير موقعة من أحد 00 قالت المحكمة بإثباتها كالآتى :- 

قدمت المستجوبة صورة ضوئية من تقرير رقم 37 ك معمل عن القضية .... لسنة 2003 إدارى العمرانية عن العينات التى أخذت من جثة المتوفى .................. وكانت مختومة بخاتم يقرأ د 0 ........... والمحكمة أشرت عليها بالنظر والإرفاق بتاريخ اليوم.

وكان الغرض من ضم هذه الورقة ( الفوتوغرافية ) هو بيان أن ما كتب فى التقرير الطبى الشرعى بشأن وجود كحول إثيلى فى دم المجنى عليه تقدر بـ 2.7 % وأن ذلك كان خطأ مادى تصححه إلى 2.7 فى الألف.

لكن هذه الكيميائية وقد سئلت بعد الطبيب الشرعى / ............. وبعد سؤال الدكتور/ "كبير الأطباء الشرعيين" أرادت تحسين صورتهما بعد أن بين الدفاع مدى تهاترهما فى شهادتهما فقدمت تلك الصورة الفوتوغرافية التى بها تصلح النسبة وقالت عنها أنها مسودة للتقرير رقم 37 ك المقدم للمحكمة .

ولذلك فإن الدفاع يطلب الاطلاع على هذه الورقة التى قامت المحكمة بضمها لأوراق الدعوى حتى يجرى الدفاع على أساسها طالما اعتبرتها المحكمة ورقة من أوراق الدعوى. والعجيب أن لا ترفق المحكمة دفاتر الأحوال لأوراق الدعوى رغم أهميتها فى إثبات أو نفى الدفع ببطلان القبض الحاصل على المتهم الثانى. 

سابعاً : ورد فى تقرير فحص القضايا ص 101 ملحوظة مؤداها : 

أنه تم رفع آثار البصمات بمعرفة قسم أدلة الجيزة 00 لكن الدفاع وقد بحث فى نسخة الجناية المسلمة له من قلم الصور فلم يجد ما يدل على إيداع نتيجة رفع البصمات أوراق هذه الدعوى لذلك الدفاع يطلب تكليف النيابة العامة بضم هذه التقرير والتصريح للدفاع بالاطلاع عليه 00 وهذه الطلبات طلبات جوهرية يصمم عليها المتهم الثانى تصميماً جازماً يقرع به سمع العدالة وأن الدفاع عن المتهم سواء الوارد بهذه المذكرة أو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات لا يعد نزولاً عن هذه الطلبات.



سيدى الرئيس: حضرات المستشارين الأفاضل:

تعلمنا من قضائكم أنه لا يجوز الحكم على ما قد يتمسك به المتهم من وجوه الدفاع بأنها غير صادقه قبل سماعها وتمحيصها ، فإن سماعها قد يكون له فى رأى المحكمة من الأثر ما يغير وجهة نظرها فى تلك الأدلة التى يطلب الدفاع تحقيقها.

راجع نقض 31/12/1954-القواعد القانونية-ج7 -رقم 52-ص42 0

كما تعلمنا من قضائكم بأنه إذا كانت المحكمة قد رفضت ما طلبه المدافع عن المتهم من سماع أقوال شهود أو تحقيق طلبات تأسيساً على أنها لا ترى محلاً لسماعها أو تحقيق الطلبات المطلوبة لكفاية أدلة الإثبات قبل المتهمين 00 فإن ذلك يكون منها غير سائغ وفيه إخلال بحق الدفاع 00 إذ أن القانون يوجب سؤال الشاهد أولاً ، ثم بعد ذلك يحق للمحكمة أن تبدى ما تراه بعد سماعه لاحتمال أن تجىء هذه الشهادة ، أو تحقيق الطلبات المطلوبة ويباح للدفاع مناقشتها بما يقنعها بحقيقة قد يتغير بها وجه الرأى فى الدعوى. 

نقض 16/4/1962-أحكام النقض-س13-رقم 88-ص350

وتعلمنا من قضائكم أن السيادة لا تكون إلا للقانون وأن بلادنا التى لقنت الحضارات درس سيادة القانون منذ فجر التاريخ لا يتصور أحد أن تتخلى عن هذا الدرس الثمين في قرنها الواحد والعشرين ويكفينا فخراً أن ديودور الصقلى يروى أن كهنة منف قالوا له أن الآلهة إيزيس هى التى وضعت لأجدادهم القوانين " كيما يحل العدل محل العدوان ، ويحل الرفق محل القوة الغاشمة " . 

راجع مكتبة ديودور التاريخية ترجمة فرد هوفر طبعة 1865-1866فى أربع أجزاء-كتاب (1) فقره(14)

وتحقيقاً لسيادة القانون أنشأ الفراعنة فى طيبة محكمة عليا تشرف على صحة تطبيق القانون. لذلك كانت هناك قيم إنسانية عامة معترف بها تربط بين ضمائر البشر فى الإيمان بفضائل مشتركة كثيرة تقوم على تكريم معانى العدالة والمساواة والمحبة وتقدير الإحساس بالواجب وإنكار الذات وألم يقل فيلسوف الإنسانية " أرسطو" أن القانون هو تعبير العقل مجرداً عن الهوى ؟؟00 ذلك أن الهوى تحيز مغرض لا منطق له ولا حياد فيه 00 لذلك فإن امتهان سيادة القانون يكون امتهان لحكم العدل والعقل معاً كما هو امتهان لفضائل كثيرة ، ويقيم إنسانية جديرة بالاعتبار.

يا سيدى الرئيس إن الإحساس بلزوم العدل قبس سماوى أودعته العناية الإلهية ضمير الإنسان كيما يثور إذا أخطأ تقدير القاضى 00 ويسكن إذا أصاب ، ولا يقبل بين الخطأ والصواب مهادنة ولا أوساط حلول .. ولهذا كان الإحساس بلزوم حق الدفاع راسخاً فى الشعور عميقاً لفرط لزومه لتحقيق العدل وكان من أولويات فن القضاء التى يؤمن بها القاضى الحكيم قبل غيره من الناس أن تبرئة مذنبين كثيرين بغير حق - ولمجرد الشك اليسير في ثبوت الاتهام أفضل كثيراً من إدانة برىء واحد ظلماً بسبب شطط في التقدير ، أو تسرع فى التقرير بثبوت الإدانة.

وتعلمنا من قضائكم يا سيادة الرئيس أن إدانة إنسان بحكم خاطئ يتضمن جملة معان من الظلم والظلام تسىء كلها إلى قدسية العدالة لأن ميزان العدل فى النهاية هو فى يد القاضى الذى يختاره التشريع أكثر مما هو فى يد التشريع الذى يطبقه القاضى 00 لذا كان من الأفضل للمجتمع أن يكون القاضى حكيماً مع ضعف التشريع من أن يكون التشريع حكيماً مع ضعف القاضى وأفضل من الأمرين معاً حكمة القاضى وعدالة التشريع معاً. 

ولذا يا سيدى تمسكنا بطلباتنا التى هى جزء لا يتجزأ من شرف الدفاع عن المتهم البرىء 00 فتلك رسالتنا التى عشنا من أجلها وسنظل ندافع عنها حتى يقضى الله أجله فينا 00 فإذا كانت المحكمة مصره على أن يترافع الدفاع قبل تحقيق هذه الطلبات فإن الدفاع يضطر للدفاع على الوجه التالى بعد تصميمه على الطلبات السابقة تصميماً يقرع به سمع العدالة.

الدفـــــاع

أولاً: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان الإذن الصادر بالقبض على المتهم الثانى لصدوره من غير مختص:- 

1- لعدم اختصاص مصدر الإذن: ذلك أن الذى أصدر الإذن هو " وكيل نيابة حوادث الجيزة " بالقبض على المتهم الثانى الذى يقيم فى بلدة ......... مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم وقد انتدب لتنفيذ هذا الإذن ضابط مباحث قسم العمرانية أو من يندبه أو يعاونه 0 

وقد قام مأمور الضبط المأذون له بالقبض بالتوجه إلى بلدة .......... مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم واقتحم منزل المتهم الثانى وقبض عليه ثم قام بتحرير محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 (المحضر 19 أحوال قسم العمرانية بتاريخ6/1/2004)حيث قرر فيه أنه تمكن بالتنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طامية ومديرية أمن الفيوم من ضبط المتهم الثانى والعودة به بعد القبض عليه إلى مقر قسم العمرانية محافظة الجيزة وذلك دون المرور على مركز طامية أو اصطحاب أحد من ضباطه لتنفيذ عملية الضبط الذى تولاها ضباط مباحث قسم العمرانية جيزة وحدهم وذلك ثابت بدفتر أحوال قسم العمرانية ومركز طامية المنضمين لأوراق هذه الدعوى والمؤشر عليهما من السيد الأستاذ المستشار رئيس المحكمة من أنه لا يوجد بالدفاتر ثمة بيانات تخص هذه الجريمة 0 

ولما كانت المادة 23 من قانون الإجراءات قد عددت مأمورى الضبط القضائى على سبيل الحصر فى دوائر اختصاصهم ومنهم " أعضاء النيابة العامة ومعاونيها " 0 

وقضت محكمة النقض: 

بأن اختصاص مأمورى الضبط القضائى مقصور على الجهات التى يؤدون فيها وظائفهم، فإذا خرج المأمور عن دائرة اختصاصه لا تكون له سلطة ما وإنما يعتبر فرداً عادياً وهى القاعدة العامة لأداءكل وظيفة رسمية.

راجع الطعن رقم 1874 لسنة 52 ق-جلسة 15/6/1982-س 33-ص 716 0

فإذا كان إذن القبض قد صدر من وكيل نيابة حوادث الجيزة بالقبض على المتهم الثانى المقيم فى محافظة الفيوم فإن هذا الإذن يغدو باطلاً بل يصل إلى درجة الانعدام.

ومن ناحية أخرى فإن إذن النيابة ناط بمأمور الضبط تنفيذه أو من يندبه وكانت الأوراق خالية تماماً من أمر الندب حيث قرر مأمور الضبط ( رئيس مباحث قسم العمرانية ) الصادر باسمه إذن القبض فى تحقيقات المحكمة أنه لم يقبض على المتهم الثانى ولا يعرف من الذى قبض عليه بما يغدو معه إذن النيابة من هذه الناحية أيضاً باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً.

2- غموض عبارات الإذن: ذلك أن وكيل النيابة قد أصدر الإذن بالقبض على المتهمين الموضح عنوانهما بمحضر التحريات وكان عنوان المتهم الثانى بدائرة مركز طاميه محافظة الفيوم ولو أن مُصدر الإذن قد فطن إلى العنوان "الوارد بالتحريات" لما صدر الإذن بهذا الشكل.

كما أن الإذن صدر عاماً دون تحديد مده لسريانه وكان من شأن ذلك أن تطلق النيابة العامة يد رجال الضبط للعبث فى أدلة الدعوى تحت ستار من شرعية هذا الإذن دون تحديد وقت معين لانتهاء أثره بما يبطله.



ثانياً: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان تنفيذ هذا الأذن وبطلان إجراءات القبض لانعدام اختصاص مأمور الضبط مكانياً:

قاعدة عدم التجزئة بين أعضاء النيابة العامة مقيدة بقواعد الاختصاص النوعى والاقليمى ، وإلا كان تصرف عضو النيابة باطلاً 000 ويباشر وكلاء النيابة الكلية اختصاصهم فى دائرة المحكمة الكلية بتفويض شفوى أو كتابى من المحامى العام أو من يقوم مقامه 000 ووكلاء النيابة الكلية الذين يعملون مع المحامى العام أو من يقوم مقامه من رؤساء النيابة مختصون بأعمال التحقيق فى جميع الحوادث التى تقع بدائرة المحكمة الكلية التى هم تابعون لها، دون ما حاجة إلى ندب.

نقض 22/6/1942-القواعد القانونية - جـ 5 - رقم 432-ص 601

وكذلك أعضاء النيابات الجزئية الذين يرأسهم رئيس نيابة أو وكيل نيابة من الفئة الممتازة أو العادية بحسب الأحوال يباشرون اختصاصهم فى دائرة المحاكم الجزئية التى يتبعونها فحسب ، فإذا ما أصدر عضو النيابة إذناً بتفتيش منزل متهم واقع فى غير دائرة عملة أو إذناً بالقبض علية كان الإذن باطلاً 00 بل يصل إلى درجة الانعدام.

نقض 12/5/1958-أحكام النقض-س9-رقم 131-ص 486

وحمل مأمور الضبط ( الرائد / ............ ) رئيس وحدة مباحث العمرانية هذا الإذن الباطل حيث توجه به إلى قرية ............. التابعة لمركز طاميه محافظة الفيوم وقام بالقبض على المتهم الثانى فى منزله كما قرر بتحقيقات النيابة ص 69 والعودة به إلى ديوان قسم العمرانية جيزة كما قرر فى محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 ( المحضر رقم 19 أحوال المؤرخ 6/1/2004 ) وذلك بعد تمام الجريمة بيومين ولم يكن توجد ضرورة ملحة لأن يتتبعه من محافظة الجيزة لمحافظة الفيوم.

ولا يقدح فى ذلك قول ضابط المباحث فى محضره آنف البيان أنه استعان بقوه من ضباط قسم طامية ذلك أنه حتى لو صدق ( وهو كاذب ) فإن إجراء القبض الذى حدث بالتصوير الذى أورده بالأوراق أيضاً باطل ذلك لأنه طبقاً لنص المادة 132 إجراءات جنائية كان يجب عرض الأمر جميعه على النيابة المختصة ( نيابة مركز طامية ) لتتولى إصدار الإذن بالقبض على المتهم ثم تقوم باستجوابه 000 فإذا تبين لها أن المتهم ضالع فى ارتكاب الجريمة فإن لها أن تأمر بترحيلة إلى القسم الذى تمت الجريمة فى نطاقه فإن عارض المتهم فى هذا الأمر فتتخذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال هذه المعارضة.

ومن ثم يكون مأمور الضبط قد تعد اختصاصه المكانى بانتقاله من محافظة الجيزة إلى محافظة الفيوم والقبض على المتهم بعد اقتحام منزله ثم العودة به مرة أخرى لمحافظة الجيزة وتصبح جميع هذه الإجراءات باطلة.

ثالثاً: بطلان ما تلى القبض الباطل من إجراءات باعتبارها من آثاره وهى:- 

1- بطلان دخول مأمور الضبط منزل المتهم الثانى والقبض عليه فيه دون إذن من السلطة المختصة بذلك وبغير رضائه الصريح:

أثبت الرائد / .......... رئيس وحدة مباحث العمرانية بمحضر الضبط أنه قام بالتوجه من قسم العمرانية إلى مركز طامية حيث تمكن من القبض على المتهم الثانى ثم عاد به إلى قسم العمرانية وأنه قام بمواجهته بالاتهام فاعترف.

وبتاريخ 5/1/2004 قامت النيابة العامة بسؤاله فى القضية فقرر بأنه تمكن بعد التنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز طامية من ضبط المتهم الثانى بمنزله وأنه قام فور ذلك بمواجهته بما توصلت إليه تحرياته فاعترف.

( راجع ص 69 من التحقيقات ) 

ولما كان دخول المنازل محرم على رجال الضبط إلا فى حالات ليس من بينها الحالة الماثلة فى الدعوى وكان القبض على المتهم فى منزله فضلاً عن أن من يجريه لا بد أن يكون مختصاً مكانياً بذلك، فإنه يلزم فوق ذلك إذناً من سلطة التحقيق المختصة ولا بد وأن يكون هذا الاذن مسبباً تسبيباً صحيحاً.

فإذا قام مأمور الضبط المختص بقسم العمرانية بمحافظة الجيزة باقتحام منزل المتهم الثانى الواقع فى قرية ...... مركز طامية بمحافظة الفيوم وذلك دون إذن من السلطة المختصة بذلك 000 بل استعمل الإذن الباطل الصادر من وكيل نيابة العمرانية فى القبض على هذا المتهم فإن هذا الإجراء ينسحب عليه البطلان من ناحيتين : 

الأولى: لأنه أثر من آثار الإذن الباطل بالقبض على المتهم.

الثانية : لأن هذا الإجراء قد تم دون إذن بالقبض عليه فى منزله.


2- بطلان الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم سواء الذى جاء على لسان مأمور الضبط، أو المنسوب له بمحضر تحقيق النيابة كأثر من آثار القبض الباطل: 

قال مأمور الضبط القضائى فى محضر الضبط المحرر بتاريخ 5/1/2004 الساعة 12.15 مساءاً أنه على أثر القبض على المتهم الثانى من منزلة وبمناقشته اعترف بالتهمة 000 ومن ثم يكون هذا الاعتراف باطل لأنه أثر من آثار القبض الباطل.

وبتاريخ 6/1/2004 الساعة 11 صباحاً ( أى بعد واقعة الضبط بساعات قليلة ) أصطحب مأمور الضبط المتهم لسراى النيابة حيث قامت النيابة باستجوابه 000 وكان هذا الاستجواب أيضاً أثر من آثار القبض الباطل فينسحب عليه البطلان ولا يصح الاعتماد عليه كدليل قانوناً لأنه متولد من قبض باطل, ويطلب الدفاع إهداره.

3- بطلان ما يسمى بالمعاينة التصويرية كأثر من آثار القبض الباطل:-

فى ذات اليوم الذى أستجوب فيه المتهم الثانى فى سراى النيابة وفى تمام الساعة 11 مساءاً وبعد أن قضى المتهم الثانى ساعات كثيرة باستجوابه بسراى النيابة اصطحب وكيل النيابة ضباط المباحث الثلاثة الوارد أسمائهم فى المعاينة التصويرية ومعهم المتهم الثانى وقاموا بعمل تمثيلية تصور كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة وكانت هذه المعاينة التصويرية باطلة أيضاً لأنها أثر من آثار القبض الباطل فإن الدفاع يطلب إهدار هذا الدليل المصطنع.

4- بطلان أقوال مأمور الضبط لأنه هو الذى أجرى القبض الباطل ومن ثم لا يعتد بشهادته كدليل فى الدعوى: 

استقرت أحكام محكمة النقض على إهدار شهادة مأمور الضبط الذى قام بالإجراء الباطل وعدم الاعتداد بشهادته كدليل فى الدعوى ومن ثم تكون شهادته أمام النيابة العامة باطلة بطلاناً مطلقاً ولا يصح قانوناً الاعتماد عليها كدليل لأنه هو الذى قام بتنفيذ القبض الباطل 00 كما تغدو أقواله التى أدلى بها أمام المحكمة هى الأخرى باطلة لنسخها أقواله التى أدلى بها أمام النيابة العامة.

نقض 5 فبراير 1968-مجموعة أحكام النقض-س19-رقم 23-ص 124




رابعاً: يدفع المتهم الثانى ببطلان التحريات لعدم جديتها ومن ثم بطلان إذن القبض لابتنائه على تحريات غير جدية وغير مطابقة للواقع والحقيقة: 

التحريات التى قام بها مأمور الضبط هى تحريات لا تماثل الحقيقة وتخالف الواقع وتدل على كذب من أجراها والأدلة على كذبها كثيرة نذكر منها: 

1- أن علاقة زوجية استمرت إحدى عشر سنة أنجب المجنى عليه من المتهمة الأولى ثلاثة أولاد واستمرت هذه العلاقة حتى تاريخ حدوث الواقعة لا يمكن أبداً أن ينم عن "سوء العلاقة الزوجية بينهما " طبقاً لما سطرت التحريات، أو أن الزواج كان على غير رغبتها وأن هذه السنين زادتها نفوراً منه لإساءة معاملتها وتعاطيه المخدرات وشكه فى سلوكياتها وهى لم تكن فوق مستوى الشبهات ونورد أدلة من الأوراق تقطع بكذب هذا القول:- 

أ- ص 20، 21 من تحقيقات النيابة ورداً على سؤال المحقق يقرر /.................... الجار القاطن بالشقة التى تعلو شقة المجنى علية مباشرةً عما إذا كان هناك خلاف حدث بين المجنى عليه والمتهمة الأولى فيقرر:- 

أنه يقطن بالعقار منذ سبعة عشر سنه، وأن المجنى عليه ملوش علاقةبحد،وهو فى حاله، وسمعته كويسه، وأنا مكنتش باسمع لهم صوت.

فإذا كان مأمور الضبط قد قرر فى تحقيقات النيابة أنه استقى هذه التحريات من أهالى المنطقة والجيران ( ص 67 من تحقيقات النيابة ) وكان الجار الذى سألته النيابة العامة قد نفى ذلك وأكد على حسن العلاقة بين المجنى علية وزوجته 000 ولو كانت النيابة العامة قد استكملت التحقيق بسؤال بقية جيران المجنى عليه لتوصلت التحقيقات إلى ذات الحقيقة الذى أكدها هذا الشاهد الجار للمجنى عليه 000 وبذلك تكون التحريات فى هذه الجزئية كاذبة وملفقة.

ب- ص 56، 58 من تحقيقات النيابة العامة تقرر والدة المتهمة الأولى/ .............. رداً على سؤال النيابة عن السبب والدافع للقتل تقرر " أنا معرفش هى عملت كده ازاى – دا جوزها ما كانش مخليها عايزه حاجة ".

ومن ثم يكون قول التحريات بأن علاقة المتهمة الأولى بزوجها المجنى عليه كانت سيئة، هو قول يجافى الحقيقة ويخالف الواقع وتكذبها الأوراق وأقوال الشهود.

جـ - ص 45 من تحقيقات النيابة العامة تقرر المتهمة الأولى رداً على سؤال النيابة عن طبيعة العلاقة بينها وبين زوجها خلال فترة الزوجية فتقرر "هو كان كويس معايا، وبيعاملنى كويس ، وحنين عليا وعلى أولادى الثلاثة " 000 ومن ثم يكون ما أثبتته التحريات بشأن سوء العلاقة الزوجية كدافع لجريمة القتل يخالف صحيح الواقع وتكذبه الأدلة اليقينية 0

2- أن قول التحريات بأن ذلك قد أدى إلى زواجه من أخرى من ست سنوات على أثر اكتشاف المجنى عليه علاقة لزوجته بآخر أسرت بها لزوجته الثانية.

وهذا القول 000 قول هزلى ويمثل امتهان لأى عقل مفكر ولا يمكن أبداً وصف هذا القول بالجد وهو يناقض المنطق وطبائع الأشياء 000 إذ كيف يتصور أن تعرف المتهمة الأولى الزوجة الثانية قبل زواج زوجها المجنى عليه منها 000 وهى تبعد عنها عشرات الكيلو مترات، وتسر لها بعلاقة لها مع آخر، فيؤدى ذلك إلى زواج زوجها من تلك الزوجة الثانية 000 !! هذه هى قمة المأساة فى التحريات وقمة الاستهزاء بالعقول.

والخطير فى الأمر أن يقول وكيل النيابة مُصدر الإذن أن هذه التحريات جدية 000 !! وأنة يطمئن إليها 00!!

3- لكن التحريات سارت على هذا النهج الخطأ حين حددت ساعة وضع الجثة بمكانها الذى تم العثور عليها فيه فى تمام الساعة السادسة صباح يوم 3/1/2004 حتى تم العثور عليها فى تمام الساعة السابعة من قبل / "ابنة الجار" حال توجهها إلى مدرستها.

وتناسى جامع التحريات:

أ- أن الذى اكتشف الواقعة هو "الجار" 

وليس ابنته.

ب- وأن ساعة اكتشاف الجثة كان الساعة 

التاسعة صباحاً وليس السابعة.

جـ - وأنه وابنته كانا ذاهبين للمدرس الخصوصى وليس للمدرسة ومن ثم تكون هذه الواقعة التى أوردتها التحريات غير صحيحة.

4- أن قول التحريات بأن المجنى عليه احتفظ بكافة مستنداته منذ شهر سابق على الحادث عقب اكتشافه وجود علاقة بين زوجته المتهمة الأولى والمتهم الثانى وأنه كاشف زوجته بهذه العلاقة فنشأت العديد من المشاجرات وتدخل الجيران بينهما للصلح.

وهذا الادعاء كاذب من أساسه ذلك أن الجار الملاصق يقرر أن المجنى عليه وزوجته لا يسمع لهما صوت وأنه لم يحدث شجار ، ولم يتدخل أحد بينهما للصلح كما ادعت التحريات وأن زوجته المتهمة الأولى تقرر فى التحقيقات بأن زوجها كان يعيش معها فى الفترة الأخيرة وأنه كان يعاملها أحسن معاملة وأنه كان يحسن عليها وعلى أولادها.

لكن الخطير فى الأمر وعلى عكس القواعد العامة فى الإثبات الجنائى 000 أن الشائع أن يفرغ مأمور الضبط القضائى ما فى جوفه من أكاذيب يسطرها فيما يسمى بمحضر التحريات فيصبح ما يكتبه صادقاً حتى ولو جاء المتهم بالدليل الدامغ على كذبها فأصبحت قواعد الاثبات مقلوبة. ونحن نساءل هذا المأمور إن كان جاداً فى تحرياته أن يأتى بشاهد واحد من العقار يشهد بمثل ما جاء بتحرياته ؟ أو يأتى بدليل يعضد هذه التحريات الكاذبة والملفقة ؟.

5- تقول التحريات " أن العلاقة بين المتهمة الأولى والمتهم الثانى كانت آثمة، وغير مشروعة 000 وأنهما عقدا العزم وبيتا النية على التخلص من المجنى علية وإزهاق روحه حتى يتمكنا من الزواج".

وهنا تقع التحريات فى تناقض رهيب 000إذ كيف نفسر قول التحريات أن علاقتهما كانت آثمة وغير مشروعة 000 وبين ما قررته أن التخلص من المجنى عليه كان بغرض تمكنهما من الزواج 000 وهذا التناقض يستعصى على الملائمة 000 إذ لا يتصور انسان أبداً أن يقترن شخص مهما كان وضيعاً بإنسانة سبق له الاعتداء عليها جنسياً، إلا إذا كان هذا الزواج وليد اكراه مثلاً كأن تكون بكراً وقام بفض بكارتها أو تكون عذراءً وحملت منه سفاحاً.

كما لا يتصور عاقل أن يقترن شخصاً من عائلة كبيرة يدرس بكلية اللغة العربية من إنسانة متزوجة منذ أحد عشر عاماً ولها ثلاثة أبناء ولها سمعتها التى قامت هى بروايتها عن نفسها مع غير المتهم الثانى ولا تحمل شهادة ولا تجيد القراءة 000 إلا إذا كان هذا الشخص معتوها أو مصاباً بمرض عقلى 000 !!

وألم يكن من الأولى لو كانا يريدان الزواج فعلاً بعد التخلص من هذا الزوج وهما يعلمان عنه الأمور الآتية :- 

أ- أنه سكير لا يفيق من الخمر وأثبت التقرير 

الطبى الشرعى ذلك.

ب- أنه حشاش ومدمن على شُرب الحشيش والبانجو وقد وجدت النيابة بعض لفافاتها فى درج الكومودينو الخاص به.

جـ - أنه يعاقر النساء ويرتاد الحانات والملاهى وعليه قضايا فى هذا الشأن.

د- أنه متزوج بأخرى ولم يعلن الزوجة الأولى 

بزواجه.

هـ- أن له سوابق وقضايا دعارة وسكر وتعاطى واتجار فى المواد المخدرة وسبق حبسة فى بعض هذه القضايا.

وكان يكفى واحده من هذه الحالات الخمس للتخلص من الزوج بالحسنى وبغير القتل ليصفو لهما الحال ويتزوجا 000 بل توجد حالة سادسة أقرها لهما الشرع مؤخراً لو كان القتل هو الدافع للزواج وهذه الحالة هى " الخلع " فتخالعه وتدفع له مقدم الصداق الذى هو فى كل حالات الزواج لا يزيد عن خمسة وعشرون قرشاً وبعد أن تنتهى منه تتزوج من حبيب القلب.

وكانت التحريات على الوجه سالف البيان تحريات كاذبة وغير حقيقية فى مجملها وغير جدية فيصبح الدفع ببطلانها يتفق مع صحيح القانون طالما أن وقائعها لا تتفق مع الواقع الصحيح 000 ومن ثم يغدو إذن النيابة بالقبض على المتهم الثانى باطلاً ايضاً لاعتماده على تحريات غير جدية وباطلة.



خامساً: بطلان الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم لوقوعه وليد الإكراه المعدم للإرادة:- 

أن ما حدث للمتهمان فور القبض عليهما يخالف الدستور فى المادة ( 71 ) منه والتى تنص على " أن يبلغ فوراً كل من يقبض عليه أو يعتقل بأسباب القبض عليه أو اعتقاله فوراً ، ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى إبلاغه بما وقع ، أو الاستعانة به على الوجه الذى ينظمه القانون.

كما أن ما حدث للمتهمان أيضاً فور القبض عليهما يخالف نص المادة 139 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والتى نصت على أن يبلغ فوراً كل من يقبض عليه أو يحبس احتياطيا بأسباب القبض عليه أو حبسة ويكون له حق الاتصال بمن يرى إبلاغه بما وقع والاستعانة بمحام.

ذلك أن المتهمان سيقا إلى غياهب السجن منتقلين من قسم إلى آخر بقصد إيقاع أقصى قدر من الاكراه عليهما دون أن يسمح لهما بالاتصال بذويهما أو حتى توكيل محام للدفاع عنهما بل ظلا طوال مراحل الاستدلال والتحقيق وحدهما دون مدافع عنهما ودون أن يعلم ذويهما أين هما ؟ ولماذا تم القبض عليهما ؟ حتى تم إحالتهما للمحاكمة 00 ولا يقدح فى ذلك ما سطرته النيابة العامة فى صدر محضر استجوابها ص 27 من سؤال المتهم الثانى عما إذا كان لدية مدافعاً فأجاب " سلباً " فهذا فضلاً عن أن هذه الاجابة المنسوبة للمتهمين تتعارض مع المنطق والعقل إذ لا يصح فى العقل والمنطق أن يرفض متهما وجود مدافع معه أثناء التحقيق معه واستجوابه 000 وإلا فلماذا أحضر مدافعاً له فى جلسات المحاكمة ؟؟ وأنكر ما نسب إليه بالتحقيقات ؟ 00 والاجابة :- 

هى أن المتهمين قد مُنع عنهما وجود مدافع معهما 00 ومُنع عليهما إعلام ذويهما بوجودهما رهن الحبس والقهر وهذا وحده يمثل أقصى حالات الاكراه التى تصيب الأدلة بالانعدام الذى يمحيها.

لكن الاكراه المادى ثابت وقوعه على المتهم الثانى بما يصح الدفع ببطلان اعترافه ذلك أو وكيل النيابة " المحقق " قام بمناظرة المتهم الثانى فى بداية استجوابه ص27 فاكتشف وجود جرح قديم وجروح حديثة فى أماكن مختلفة من جسم المتهم الثانى 00 وهذين النوعبن من الجروح المتباينين زمنياً يقطعان بحدوثهما فى ظرفين زمانيين مختلفين :- 

أ - الزمن الأول هو وقت الادعاء بحدوث الحادث والمرصود له زمانا تاريخ 3/1/2004.

ب- الزمن الثانى وهو واقعة الحجز بعد القبض على المتهم الثانى والمرصود له فى الأوراق تاريخ 5/1/2004. 

وهذا يعنى أن كل نوع من هذه الجروح حدث فى زمان منفصل ومستقل وقد كان على النيابة استجلاء هذه الواقعة بعد إثباتها لاثبات حدوث اكراه مادى على المتهم بحدوث الاصابات سالفة البيان فيه.

كما أن ما جاء على لسان مأمور الضبط فى محضر الضبط المؤرخ 5/1/2004 من أنه بمناقشة المتهم الثانى عقب القاء القبض عليه اعترف بالتهمة 000 فإذاً هذا لا يعتبر اعتراف صادر من المتهم وإنما هو قول منسوب لمأمور الاستدلال الذى قام بتنفيذ القبض الباطل ولا يصح قانوناً الاستناد إليه كدليل يساند الاتهام.

أما أقواله المنسوبة له فى تحقيقات النيابة وما تبع ذلك من معاينة تصويرية فإنه فضلاً عن أنه صدر على أثر قبض باطل ومن ثم يغدو هو الآخر باطلاً إلا أن هذا الاعتراف أمام سلطة التحقيق لم يكن صادراً عن إرادة حرة لحدوثه فى ظل مؤثرات أثرت فى إرادته وفُرضت عليه فى ظل القسر والترهيب الذى خضع له هو والمتهمة الأولى أثناء هيمنة رجال الضبط عليهما طيلة فترة التحقيق معهما ويكفى للتدليل على ذلك أن التحقيق معه قد بدأ فى النيابة العامة فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر صباح يوم 6/1/2004 وظل المتهم رهين هذا التحقيق حتى انتقل مع رجال الضبط (المباحث) الذين لم يفارقونه إلى موقع الحادث لتصوير الحادث بما يسمي المعاينة التصويرية فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر مساء نفس اليوم وما تعرض له من الإرهاق نتيجة إطالة الاستجواب له لمدة تزيد على اثنى عشرة ساعة متصلة ودون انقطاع بقصد تحطيم أعصابه وتضييق الخناق عليه فيضطر للإقرار بما هو منسوب اليه بصرف النظر عن مدي مطابقته للحقيقة من عدمه وذلك حتى يتخلص من هذا الضغط الذى وقع عليه وعلى المتهمة الأولى ورؤيته لها وهى عارية تتعرض للتعذيب ومن إلقاء الضوء المبهر على وجهيهما والتهديد بإيذاء المتهمة الأولى أمامه بدنياً والتهديد بالقبض على ذويه مثلما تم القبض عليه.

بل إن الإصابات التى سجلتها النيابة العامة فى محضر التحقيق كانت نتيجة للضرب الذى تعرض له المتهمان على أيدى مأمورى الاستدلال 000 ويكفى للتدليل على الإكراه إثبات وجود ثلاثة من ضباط مباحث قسم العمرانية مصاحبين للمتهمين فى تحقيقات النيابة وفى المعاينة التصويرية بما يؤكد خضوعهما للإكراه والخوف من التعذيب عقب عودتهما إلى القسم 000 كما أن والدة المتهمة الأولى ذكرت وقائع التعذيب التى شاهدتها على ابنتها المتهمة الأولى فى أقوالها أمام المحكمة بجلسة 17/1/ 2005 وكذلك وقائع التعذيب التى تعرضت هى لها لإجبار ابنتها على الاعتراف مما أدى بالمتهمة الأولى للاعتراف بذلك أمام المحكمة بقولها " أن ما قررته بمحضرى الاستدلال والنيابة كان بإيعاز من المباحث ".

واستقرت أحكام محكمة النقض على:

ولما كان الأصل فى الاعتراف الذى يعول عليه أن يكون اختياريا وهو لا يعتبر كذلك ولو كان صادقاً إذا صدر إثر ضغط أو إكراه كائناً ما كان قدره وأن الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف للإكراه هو دفع جوهرى يجب على محكمة الموضوع مناقشته والرد عليه فى قضائها بالإدانة مادام أنه عول عليه ولا يغنى عن ذلك ما أوردته المحكمة من أدلة أخرى ذلك بأن الأدلة فى المواد الجنائية متساندة يكمل بعضها بعضاً ومنها مجتمعة تتكون عقيدة المحكمة بحيث إذا سقط أحدها او استبعد تعذر التعرف على مبلغ الأثر الذى كان للدليل الباطل فى الرأى الذى انتهت إليه المحكمة.

نقض 2 مايو 1985 - أحكام النقض - س 54 رقم 106 - ص 601.

نقض 25 فبراير 1985 - أحكام النقض - س 55 - رقم 51 ص 300.

كما أن هذا الاعتراف مخالف للحقيقة والواقع فالمفترض طبقاً للثابت على لسان مأمور الضبط فى تحرياته الباطلة والتى هى الأساس فى اتهام المتهمين أن المجنى عليه تم إصابته فى رأسه وفى جميع أجزاء جسمه بالجروح و القطوع ولم يثبت أنه يوجد بقعة دم أو حتى نقطة فى الحجرة التى قيل أنها كانت مسرح الجريمة.

بل إن الجريمة كما صورت قد تمت فوق السرير المتواجد فى غرفة النوم 000 ولم يتم العثور على أية آثار به رغم ان المجنى عليه مَلِئ بالجروح 000 بل تم العثور على الدماء فى مكان العثور على الجثة فى مدخل العقار وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعى 000 أما الوضع غير الطبيعى أن يقال أن الجريمة قد تمت فى حجرة النوم ولا يوجد بها أى آثر يفيد حدوث الجريمة بها بل كانت الحجرة مرتبة كأن لم يدخلها أحد قط 000 كما أن بقعة الدم التى وجدت على ستارة الصالة اتضح أنها ليست دماء آدمية.

ومن ناحية أُخرى فإن الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهمين يقرر بحدوث مشاجرة بين المتهمين والمجنى عليه ومحاولة المتهم الثانى الفرار من الحجرة إلا أن المجنى عليه أمسكه من دُبر وحدث التماسك والوقوع على السرير وذلك كله وملابس المجنى عليه سليمة وليس فيها تمزق واحد يوحى بحدوث مثل هذا الشجار والتماسك الذى قيل على لسان المتهمين فى اعترافهما.

ولما كانت محكمة النقض مستقرة فى أحكامها على أنه لا يصح تأثيم إنسان ولو بناء على اعترافه متى كان ذلك مخالفاً للحقيقة والواقع.

نقض 8 يونيه 1975 - أحكام النقض - س 26 - رقم 116 - ص 497.

نقص 27 اكتوبر 1969 - أحكام النقض - س 20 - رقم 232 - ص 1176.

نقض 14 فبراير 1985 - أحكام النقض - س 54 - رقم 42 ص 256.

ولما كان الإجراء الباطل وهو القبض كان سابقاً على هذا الاعتراف وكان هذا الأخير أًثراً من آثاره فان ذلك يعنى بطلان هذا الاعتراف واعتباره كأن لم يكن فضلاً عن وقوعه تحت الاكراه الشديد .

والاعتراف دائما يكون محل شك لأنه مناف لطبائع الأشياء مما يتعين معه أن يؤخذ بمنتهى الحذر ويتأيد بأدلة أخرى تفيد صدقه وصحته وذلك ضماناً لحسن الاستدلال فى الوصول الى اليقين القضائى الأمر الذى يكون معه هذا الاعتراف موصوم بالبطلان.

أما ما يسمى بالمعاينة التصويرية فهى تحمل فى طياتها جميع عناصر الإكراه وأدلة إكراه هذه المعاينة كالآتى:

1- فيجب أن نثبت أولاً بأن المتهمين قد حرما من وجود محام معهما طوال مراحل الاستدلال والتحقيق وحتى مرحلة المحاكمة وأن جميع الإجراءات قد تمت دون وجود مدافع معهما.

2- أن رئيس مباحث العمرانية واثنان معه من ضباط المباحث حضروا المعاينة التصويرية وهو قمة الإكراه إذ أن المتهمين قد سجلوا ما أمْلِىَ عليهم بواسطة الإكراه الواقع عليهم .

3- أن المتهمين قد حضرا من قسم العمرانية الى موقع التصوير مكبلين فى الحديد وهذا وحده يمثل إكراهاً لا يمكن إنكاره.

4- أن ما سطر على لسان المتهمين لا يفيد أو يقطع بأنهما كانا على اتفاق مسبق بمقارفة الجريمة، أو أنهما عزما على ارتكابها قبل وقوعها أو أن نيتهما قد اتجهت لذلك وإنما يفيد أن للواقعة صورة أخرى سوف نتعرض لها فى البنود التالية.

هذا فضلاً عن العبارات العامة والمجملة التى احتوت عليها عمليه المعاينة التصويرية لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها مطلقا فى نسبة الاتهام لهما فمثلا القول المنسوب للمتهمة الأولى:

· من فتح النافذة، والاشارة للمتهم الثانى بالصعود.

· ثم قيامها بغلق النافذة وغلق الزجاج الخاص بها وغلق الستارة.

· وقيامها بفتح باب الشقة للمتهم ودخوله للشقة.

· ووقوفهم بصالة الشقة فترة طويلة ثم دلوفهم للحجرة التى على اليمين وجلوسهم عدة دقائق للتخطيط لكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة.

· وقيام المتهم الثانى بإحضار سكينة لكن المتهمة الأولى رفضت وأخذت منه السكين.

هذه المقدمات التى نسبت للمتهمة الأولى أنكرها المتهم الثانى تماما وأنكر حدوثها على الصورة التى وردت بالمعاينة التصويرية على لسان المتهمة الأولى فضلاً عن أنها لا تؤدى للقول بالاتفاق مع المتهم الثانى على ارتكاب الواقعة 000 أو سبق العزم على ارتكابها بل أن ما نسب على لسان المتهمة الأولى من "جلوسها مع المتهم الثانى بالحجرة عدة دقائق للتخطيط لكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة" 000 يؤكد أنه حتى دخولهما هذه الحجرة لم يكن هناك تخطيط أو تفكير فى ارتكاب الجريمة وهنا يثور السؤال "هل تكفي هذه الدقائق القليلة فى التخطيط فى هدوء وتروى واطمئنان لارتكاب الجريمة ؟؟ وهل يجوز عقلاً التخطيط لجريمة قتل فى حجرة ينام فيها أطفالها الثلاثة وأكبرهم عمره عشرة سنين ؟ 0 

لكن الذى يؤكد صورية هذه المعاينة التصويرية وبطلانها وبطلان نسبتها الى المتهمين أدلة هامة نذكر منها:

1- أنه رغم الإثبات على لسان المتهم الثانى اعتراضه على ما أثبت فى المعاينة التصويرية على لسان المتهمة الأولى إلا أن ما نسب إليه فى هذه المعاينة لا يختلف مطلقاً عما نسب للمتهمة الأولى من تطابق الأقوال دون اختلاف000وهذا يقطع بأن ما نسب لهما لم يصدر منهما مطلقاً.

2- أن المعاينة التصويرية وفيها تسجيل لأقوال المتهمين فيها خالية تماماً من توقيع أى من المتهمين على الأقوال المنسوبة إليه بما يدمغ هذه الأقوال بالبطلان ويعدم الصلة بينهما وبين هذه الأقوال بل أنه فى حالة اعتراض المتهم الثانى على ما جاء على لسان المتهمة الأولى كان يستوجب توقيعه أسفل هذا الاعتراض 000 لكن ذلك لم يحدث.

3- أن وكيل النيابة الذى حرص على استيقاع المتهمين أسفل كل صفحة من صفحات التحقيق معهما أغفل تماماً أن يستوقع المتهمين علي محضر المعاينة التصويرية.

4- أن الاختلاف البين بين ما جاء بالأقوال المنسوبة لهما بالتحقيقات مع ما نسب لهما بالمعاينة التصويرية يقطع بأن كليهما لم يصدر منهما ذلك أن من يقترف جريمة لا يمكن أن تختلف رواياته عن طريقة ارتكابها.

5- لكن الأهم الذى يُظهر الفارق بين الأقوال التى تصدر عن إرادة واعية واختيار كامل وبين الأقوال التى تصدر عن إكراه مادى أو معنوى أو كلاهما فى الأوراق 000 فإن علينا أن نقارن بين الأقوال التى صدرت من المتهمة الأولى بتاريخ 3/1/2004 أمام سلطة الاستدلال وبين الأقوال المنسوبة إليها سواء ما نسب اليها عن طريق مأمور الاستدلال بمحضر الضبط أو ما نسب اليها من أقوال أمام النيابة العامة بتاريخ 6/1 ( يعني بعد ثلاثة أيام فقط ) لنتبين الفارق الشاسع بين القولين 000 ولنتبين أيضا ما وقع على المتهمين من إكراه لتتغير هذه الأقوال من النقيض إلى النقيض وذلك بعد أربعة وعشرون ساعة من القبض عليهما 000 ولنتبين أيضاً مدى الإكراه الذي وقع عليهما وأثر على إرادتهما000 بل إن ما قالته المتهمة الأولى فى تحقيقات المحاكمة بجلسة 17/10/2004 من أن جميع أقوالها كانت بإيعاز من المباحث يمثل قمة الإكراه المبطل لهذه الاعترافات 0 

وإذا كانت شروط صحة الاعتراف أن يكون من المتهم على نفسه وأن يكون صريحاً وواضحاً ذلك أن الغموض فيما يدلى به المتهم من أقوال من حيث دلالته على ارتكاب الجريمة ينفى عنه صفة الاعتراف بالمعنى الدقيق فالشخص الذى يضبط بمسكن كان قصده ارتكاب فعل مناف للآداب ثم يصمت أو يعترف بأن قصده كان لارتكاب جريمة السرقة أو القتل حتى لا يسئ إلى شرف وسمعة الطرف الآخر لا يعتد فى القانون اعترافاً 000 كما أن اعتراف المتهم بأن المخدر ضبط بالسلة التى كانت معه لا يعد اعترافاً منه بحيازته أو إحرازه للمخدرات ولا يعد وأن يكون تقريراً لما نتج من التفتيش الباطل.

نقض 9 فبراير 1965 ـ مجموعة الاحكام ـ س 16 ـ رقم 27 ـ ص 114.

نقض 27 نوفمبر 1962 ـ مجموعة الاحكام ـ س 13 ـ رقم 191 ـ ص 785.

وأن يصدر الاعتراف عن إرادة حرة للمتهم دون مؤثرات تعمل فى إرادته وتفرض عليه اتباع وجهة خاصة سواء كانت هذه المؤثرات مادية أو معنوية فمحكمة النقض مستقرة فى أحكامها على أن "الاعتراف وليد الإكراه لا يعول عليه ولو كان صادقاً " 0 

( راجع نقض 5/1/1984 الطعن رقم 5616 لسنة 53 ق ).

كما يجب أن يكون الاعتراف مطابقاً للحقيقة وليس ناتجا للإيحاء أو الرغبة فى التخلص من الاستجواب المرهق، أو من أجل التضحية وإنقاذ المتهم الأصلى بسبب ما يربطه به من علاقة المحبة أو أسباب أخرى.

راجع نقض 14 فبراير 1985 ـ مجموعة الاحكام - س 540 ـ رقم 42 ـ ص 256

كما يجب أن يكون الاعتراف وليد إجراءات صحيحة فإذا كان ثمرة إجراءات باطلة وقع باطلاً 000 فالاعتراف الصادر فى غياب محامى المتهم فى غير حالتى التلبس والاستعجال يقع باطلاً 000 والاعتراف الذى يأتى نتيجة قبض أو تفتيش باطل يقع باطلاً إذ أنه لولا هذا القبض الباطل لما جاء هذا الاعتراف.



سادساً: بطلان استجواب النيابة العامة للمتهم وما تلى هذا الاستجواب من آثار:

يجب أن نقرر أن مأمور الضبط القضائى بقسم العمرانية جرد حمله توجه بها الى قرية ............. مركز طامية محافظة الفيوم وقام باقتناص المتهم الثانى من منزله بعد اقتحامه وقفل راجعاً إلى محل عمله بقسم العمرانية وانقطعت أخبار المتهم الثانى عن أسرته فلم يعلموا أين ابنهم ؟ ومن الذى قام باقتناصه فقرروا البحث عنه 000 وكان ذلك يوم 5/1/2004 وفى يوم 6/1/2004 تم استجوابه أمام النيابة 000 فلم يعلم أعضاء أسرته أين هو ؟؟ ولم يتمكن من استدعاء محام لحضور التحقيق لأنه مقيد الحرية !! 000 فهل نستطيع القول بعد هذه الحقائق أن المتهم الثانى كان أثناء الاستجواب مكفول له الحرية الكاملة وهو يدلى باستجوابه.

ذلك أن علة الاستجواب هي معرفة الحقيقة من وجهة نظر المتهم وإن ابتعدت عن الحقيقة الموضوعية ذلك أن مصلحة التحقيق تقتضى أن تعرف وجهة نظر المتهم علي علتها، ومن ثم يتعين أن يكون للمتهم أن يقول ما يريد قوله، وعلى النحو الذى يريده ، ويترتب على ذلك أن أى تأثير على إرادة المتهم أثناء الاستجواب يفوت غرض الاستجواب ويحرم التحقيق من مصدر للمعلومات قد يكون هاماً.

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فلا ضرر فى أن يسئ المتهم استعمال حريته فيبتعد بأقواله عن الحقيقة الموضوعية، فالفرض أن لدى المحقق الوسائل لرقابة صحة أقواله، وله السلطة-فى النهاية-فى تقدير قيمتها.

وفى ضوء هذه العلة لكفالة الحرية للمتهم أثناء استجوابه يتعين تقرير ( عدم مشروعية أى وسيلة من شأنها التأثير على المتهم ) 000 ولا عبرة بطبيعة الوسيلة التى لها هذا الشأن أو بدرجة تأثيرها على الإرادة 000 ويترتب على استعمال مثل هذه الوسيلة بطلان الاستجواب ولا يحول دون ترتيب البطلان رضاء المتهم باستعمال هذه الوسيلة، إذ ليس له أن ينزل عن صفته ( كشخص إجرائى ) ويحيل نفسه إلى مجرد ( موضوع إجرائى ).

وليس له أن ينزل عن الحماية التى تقررها القواعد الأساسية فى القانون ولا يجوز أن يستعمل الإكراه المعنوى إزاء المتهم ، وأى قدر-ولو يسيراً جداً منه-يبطل الاستجواب .

· فإذا كان المتهم الثانى قد تم القبض عليه بالوصف السالف بيانه، وبناء على إذن باطل، ودخول لمنزله دون إذن مطلقاً، ودون أن تعلم أسرته إلى أين ذهب، ودون أن يعلم هو من الذى قبض عليه، وإلى أين سيذهب، وما هو الاتهام المنسوب إليه. 

· ثم توجه مأمور الضبط بالمتهم من بلدته فى الفيوم إلى قسم العمرانية بالجيزة وقام بفتح محضر الضبط فى تمام الساعة 12 مساء يوم 5/1/2004 الذى أثبت فيه أن المتهم قد اعترف له 000 وفى تمام الحادية عشر صباح يوم 6/1/2004 ( أي بعد تسع ساعات تولى وكيل نيابة جنوب الجيزة استجوابه 000 وذلك دون أن يعرف المتهم أين هو ودون أن تعلم أسرته إلى أين ذهب.

وهذه العجلة والسرعة دون مبرر هى التى جعلت المحقق يثبت فى ديباجة محضر التحقيق أنه سأل المتهم عما إذا كان معه شهود أو محام يحضر التحقيق ليجيب بالنفى 000 وأنى له أن يحضر شهوداً أو يكلف محامياً وهو واقع رهين الحبس ولا تعرف أسرته أين هو طوال مراحل التحقيق وحتى صدور أمر الإحالة 000 وألم يكن من الأجدر التأنى فى الاستجواب حتى يتخلص المتهم من صدمته ؟ هذا على فرض أن الاستجواب يتفق وصحيح القانون !! مما جعل المتهم يقع تحت طائلة الإكراه الأدبى .

· لكن وكيل النيابة المحقق أثناء مناظرته المتهم فى بداية الاستجواب اكتشف وجود جرح قديم وجروح حديثة فى أماكن مختلفة من جسم المتهم الثانى، وكان عليه أن يسأله عن سبب هذا الجرح القديم ومن الذى أحدثه؟ 000 كما كان يجب عليه أيضا أن يسأله عن سبب الجروح الجديدة 000 ومن محدثها ؟ خصوصاً وقد أثبت تباين زمنى لهذه الجروح وأنها جميعا لم تحدث فى وقت واحد 000 وكان من الواجب عليه إماطة اللثام عن حقيقة هذه الجروح القديمة لمعرفة سببها والتحقق من فاعلها ثم بعد ذلك يقوم بالتحقق من فاعل الجروح الجديدة.

لكننا سنقوم بكشف هذه الوقائع والتى قعدت النيابة العامة عن كشفها ولو كانت قد فطنت لذلك لأتت بدليل يغير وجه الرأى فى هذه الدعوى:

فالواقعة حدثت يوم 3/1/2004 والقبض على المتهم وحجزه فى قسم شرطة العمرانية تم يوم 5/1/2004 000 فإذا كان لدينا واقعتان هما واقعة القتل وواقعة الحجز أو القبض وكانت كل واقعة قد حدثت فى زمن مستقل فان الجرح القديم ( منطقاً ) ينسب للواقعة القديمة زمنيا وهو واقعة القتل 000 والجروح الحديثة ( منطقياً ايضاً ) تنسب للواقعة الجديدة وهي واقعة الحجز 000 ومن هنا نجزم أن المتهم الثانى قد وقع عليه إكراه بدنى ( مادى ) قبل عملية الاستجواب مباشرة 000 فإذا أضفنا الى ذلك أن المتهم الثانى وقع عليه إكراه معنوى فإن الدفع ببطلان الاستجواب يكون متفقاً مع الواقع ومع صحيح القانون فضلاً عن الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لإاكراه

هذا من ناحية 000 !!

ومن ناحية اخري فان المادة 132 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص على أنه "إذا قبض على المتهم خارج دائرة المحكمة التى يجرى التحقيق فيها يُرسل إلى النيابة العامة بالجهة التى قبض عليه فيها، وعلى النيابة العامة أن تتحقق من جميع البيانات الخاصة بشخصه، وتحيطه علماً بالواقعة المنسوبة إليه، وتدون أقواله فى شأنها.

وكان يجب امتثالا لحكم هذه المادة أن يكون الاستجواب من اختصاص النيابة التى قبض على المتهم الثانى فى دائرتها وأنها هى التى تحيطه علماً بالواقعة وتدون أقواله فى شأنها وإذا إعترض المتهم على نقله أو كانت حالته الصحية لا تسمح بالنقل يخطر قاضى التحقيق بذلك وعليه أن يصدر أمره فوراً بما يتبع طبقاً لنص المادة 133 من قانون الإجراءات .

وقد قضت محكمة النقض:

بأن ضبط المتهم فى دائرة اختصاص النيابة يسبغ عليها ولاية استجوابه ويجعل من اختصاصها سماع أقواله ولو كانت الجريمة قد وقعت فى مكان خارج دائرة هذا الاختصاص.

نقض 30/12/1963 - مجموعة الاحكام - س 14 - ص 1003

وأعطت المادة 133 إجراءات جنائية للمتهم الذي قبض عليه فى غير دائرة اختصاص النيابة التى ارتكبت فيها الواقعة الحق فى الاعتراض على نقله من المكان الذى قبض عليه فيه إلى المكان الذى حدثت فيه الجريمة وأنه لو اعترض فإنه يخطر قاضى التحقيق بذلك فوراً وعليه أن يصدر أمره فوراً بما يتبع.

أما أن يقبض على المتهم بواسطة مأمور الضبط الذى وقعت الجريمة فى نطاقه والمتهم يقيم فى دائرة محكمة اخرى بل فى نطاق محافظة أخرى ثم يحمله عنوة الى النيابة العامة التى وقعت الجريمة فى نطاقها دون عرضه على النيابة العامة التى يقيم فى نطاقها لتحيطه علماً بالجريمة المتهم بها وتقوم بسؤاله عنها وتسمع الاعتراضات التى يبديها فى النقل إلى نيابة أخرى فإن الاستجواب الذى تم فى نطاق النيابة التى وقعت الجريمة فيها يغدو باطلا وما تلى هذا الإجراء من إجراءات وهو الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهم فى هذا الاستجواب والمعاينات التى تمت كأثر من آثار الاستجواب الباطل.



سابعاً : الدفع بعدم مشروعية التسجيل الخاص بشريط الفيديو وإهداره كدليل فى الدعوى وبطلان كافة الإجراءات التى تسببت فى وجوده وكذلك بطلان الإجراءات الخاصة بعرضه وما يترتب على ذلك من إجراءات : 

إن القبض على المتهم الثانى بطريق غير مشروع ثم سوقه إلى قسم العمرانية ومنه إلى جلسة تحقيق تستغرق اكثر من اثنى عشر ساعة ثم يساق بعدها إلى منزل المجنى علية فى الهزيع الأخير من الليل لتمثيل كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة دون اعتبار لما وقع عليه من إكراه طوال هذه المراحل التى بدأت بالقبض عليه بمنزله بمركز طامية محافظة الفيوم بواسطة مأمور ضبط قضائى غير مختص وبإذن صادر من سلطة غير مختصة لهو قمة الإكراه الذى يصم كل هذه الأعمال بعدم مشروعية.

ولذلك فإن ما يهمنا الآن هو التكييف القانونى لاستخدام أجهزة التسجيل للحصول على دليل فى الدعوى الجنائية وهنا يأتى السؤال : هل يعتبر مباشرة التسجيل الصوتى إجراءاً مستقلاً ؟ أم يمكن إدراجه تحت نوع من الإجراءات المعروفة لنا ؟ لكننا لو استعرضنا أمام مخيلتنا مختلف الإجراءات التى قد تباشر فى جمع الأدلة لوجدنا أن أقربها إلى تسجيل الأصوات هو إثبات الحالة والتفتيش.

وإثبات الحالة عبارة عن نقل صورة كاملة صادقة لمكان معين أو لحدث معين ، والمستشف من نصوص القانون ومما يجرى به العمل أن هذا الإجراء لا يتم إلا بعد وقوع الجريمة وبقصد المحافظة على الآثار الناتجة عنها هذا فضلاً عن أنه لا محل لمباشرته خفية 0 وبهذا فهو يختلف عن التسجيل الصوتى 0 ولا يمكن من ثم عد هذا الأخير نوعاً من إثبات الحالة.

ولا ينبغى لنا إلا إجراء التفتيش ، ويعرف بأنه الإطلاع على محل منحه القانون حرمة خاصة بإعتباره مستودع سر صاحبه لضبط ما عسى قد يوجد به مما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة عن جريمة معينه 0 وقد يكون محل التفتيش ذات الشخص أو مسكنه أو مكان آخر أضفى عليه القانون حماية باعتباره مكنوناً لسر الفرد ، بمعنى أن له الحق فى إبقاء سريته قاصرة على نفسه ويحرم على غيره الاطلاع عليه ، فالقانون فى هذه الحالة رعاية الشخص كجسم معين ولا المسكن كبناء خاص ، وإنما السر الذى يحمله فقط ، والذى يعتبره مكاناً يطمئن إليه فيه وإذا تمعنا قليلاً فى التسجيل بنوعيه على

أى صورة يتم لوجدناه لصيق الشبه بالتفتيش ، هذا ما لم يعد نوعاً من التفتيش فعلاً ، ذلك أن الغاية منه هى البحث عن دليل على الحقيقة ، وهى نفس الغاية من التفتيش ، ثم إن محل مباشرته هو ذات المحل الذى ينصب عليه التفتيش وهذا التكييف القانونى له نتيجة فى غاية الأهمية ، إذ أننا لو اعتبرناه نوعاً من التفتيش لأعملنا فى مباشرته كل الأحكام الخاصة بالتفتيش ، أما لو قلنا أنه إجراء مستقل لطبقنا بالنسبة إليه قواعد خاصة 0 ويتضح هذا بصورة جلية فى أن التفتيش أساساً لا يتخذ إلا بعد وقوع الجريمة ، وبقصد ضبط ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ، وهو أصلاً يباشر ضد المتهم بارتكاب الجريمة ، فإن دعا الحال إلى تفتيش غير المتهم لاحتاج الأمر إلى توافر شروط معينه لمباشرة الإجراء 0 ومباشرة التسجيل إن تم بعد وقوع الجريمة فإنه قد يمس المتهم بارتكابها وقد يمس المتهم الذى توقعه الظروف فى طريق التسجيل.

وما يهمنا الآن هو استخدام التسجيل بعد وقوع الجريمة من سلطة التحقيق وهو موضوع قضيتنا ذلك أن استخدام التسجيل فى مرحلة التحقيق من المسائل التى استجدت فى العمل أخيراً حيث تريد سلطة التحقيق إسباغ المشروعية على التحقيقات التى تجريها خصوصاً فى حالة إثباتها إعتراف المتهم بالجريمة فتقوم بتأجير كاميرا للفيديو وتأجير شخص يقوم بعملية التصوير ثم يقوم بإحضار المتهم المقبوض عليه لمحل الجريمة وتقوم بتصويره وهو يمثل كيفية ارتكابه لهذه الجريمة.

وهذا العمل من سلطة التحقيق غير مشروع ذلك أن نصى المادتين رقمى 95 ، 206 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لم يسمحا إلا بتسجيل الأحاديث التى تجرى فى مكان خاص ( وهو تسجيل خاص بالصوت فقط ) ولذلك يبدو مخالفاً للقانون إذا جاوز المحقق ذلك وقام بتسجيل اللقاء بين المتهم وغيره من الناس وتصوير هذا اللقاء 0 أو الإذن به ذلك أن هذا التسجيل بالصورة " فيديو " لا يملكه المحقق وبالتالى فإن الإذن الصادر به مخالفاً للقانون ويترتب عليه البطلان لعدم مشروعيته ومن ثم لا يصلح لأن يستمد منه دليل مشروع وأساس ذلك أن المشرع فرق فى المادة رقم 309 مكرراً من قانون العقوبات بين حماية الصوت وحماية الصورة فخصص فقرة مستقلة لكل منهما ، ومن ثم فإن المشرع الإجرائى الذى ينظم تطبيق قانون العقوبات إذا تحدث عن الإذن بتسجيل الصوت فلا يمكن أن ينصرف إلى تسجيل الصورة 00 إذن هذا التسجيل بالصورة مخالف للقانون وغير مشروع 0 

وهذا رأى مطروح على الفقه والقضاء فى مصر منذ سنة 1995 وثابت فى كتاب القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور/عبد الرؤوف مهدى ص499 فقرة 328–طبعة 2003

أما تكييف التسجيل على أنه نوع من التفتيش فهو أيضاً رأى آخر مطروح على الفقه ثابت فى كتاب المحقق الجنائى للدكتور حسن صادق المرصفاوى ص 59 وما بعدها 00 لذلك فإننا نعالجه على أساس ذلك :-

فالتفتيش هو البحث فى مستودع أسرار فرد معين عن أدلة تفيد التحقيق بشأن جريمة معينة وقعت وتقوم الدلائل الجدية ضد هذا الشخص على ارتكابه لها 0 وقد يكون مستودع الأسرار محل التفتيش شخص هذا الفرد كما قد يكون أمكنه خاصة به لها حرمتها 0 

وحرصت الدساتير على رفع بعض أحكام التفتيش إلى مصاف المبادئ الدستورية خاصة بعد الإعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان التى نصت مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفى فى حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته أو لحملات على شرفة وسمعته ولكل شخص الحق فى حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات " والدستور المصرى نص فى المادة 41 على أن " الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعى وهى مصونة لا تمس وفيما عدا التلبس لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأى قيد أو منعة من التنقل إلا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع ويصدر هذا الأمر من القاضى المختص أو النيابة العامة وذلك وفقاً لأحكام القانون ولذلك فإن المشرع أحاط التفتيش بشروط شكلية وشروط موضوعية :- 

1- الشروط الشكلية :

أ- يتعين أن يكون أمر التفتيش ثابتاً بالكتابة وأن يكون مؤرخاً وأن يثبت فى الإذن ساعة إصداره ومشتملاً على اسم ووظيفة من أصدره وتوقيع من أصدره.

ب- أن يكون إذن التفتيش مسبباً ( أمر قضائى مسبب مادة / 41 من الدستور ) والمادة / 91 إجراءات تنص على أن يكون أمر التفتيش مسبباً 0 والإذن المسبب فى حالات تفتيش المنزل دون تفتيش الشخص.

2- الشروط الموضوعية :

أ- صدور أمر التفتيش من الهيئة القضائية المختصة سواء كان قاضى التحقيق أو النيابة العامة أو محكمة الموضوع. وأن تكون الهيئة القضائية مختصة بإصداره وإلا وقع الأمر باطلاً.

ب- صدور الأمر فى جناية أو جنحة.

جـ - أن يصدر الأمر بعد وقوع الجريمة.

د – وجود دلائل وإمارات جدية تكفى لتوجيه الاتهام إلى الشخص المراد تفتيشه أو تفتيش منزله.

هـ - وجود فائدة من التفتيش وتتمثل الفائدة فى ضبط أشياء تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة بالنسبة للجريمة التى يصدر أمر التفتيش بشأنها 0

و – أن يكون محل أمر التفتيش محدداً.

ن – أن يكون إذن التفتيش متفرعاً من إجراء غير مشروع.

فإذا كان التسجيل الصوتى مخالف للقانون طبقاً للرأى الأول أو أنه يتمتع بذات الضمانات التى يتمتع بها التفتيش طبقاً للرأى الثانى فإن هذا التصوير مدموغ بعدم المشروعية ذلك :- 

1- لأنه قد تم دون إذن سابق أو تصريح بإجرائه 0

2- أن هذا التصوير لا فائدة من إجراءه وإنما أرادت سلطة التحقيق إضفاء المشروعية على الاعتراف المنسوب للمتهمين.

3- أن هذا التصوير متفرع من إجراء غير مشروع وهو القبض الباطل 0 

4- أن الإذن بالتصوير يجب أن يكون مسبباً ولذلك فإنه لا يوجد إذن ولا يوجد تسبيب له.

5- أن محضر المعاينة التصويرية خال من توقيع المتهمان عليه إذ أنه بالصورة التى عليها لا يعتبر حجة عليهما 0



ثامناً : الدفع بعدم توافر ظرف سبق الاصرار فى هذه الجريمة :

تعرف المادة 231 عقوبات سبق الإصرار " بأن الاصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جناية أو جنحة يكون غرض المُصر فيها إيذاء شخص معين أو غير معين وحده أو صادفه سواء كان القصد معلقاً على حدوث أمر أو موقوفاً على شرط ".

والمشرع المصرى نقل هذا التعريف من نص المادة 297 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسى ( المادة 221- 3/1 ) من قانون العقوبات الجديد وجاء تعريبه لهذا النص محرفاً وغير دقيق 000 فالتعريف الفرنسى لسبق الاصرار هو "القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جناية أو جنحة تقع على شخص معين أو غير معين وحده أو صادفه ولو علق ذلك القصد على ظرف أو شرط".

راجع الدكتور جلال ثروت ـ القسم الخاص ـ رقم 155 ـ ص 222.

لكن المشرع الفرنسى عدل عن هذا التعريف فى قانون العقوبات الجديد ولم يضع تعريفاً لسبق الإصرار (المادة 221-3/1) 000 وتتكون كلمة Premeditation من مقطعين الاول هو Pre وتعنى "السبق" والثانى meditation وتعنى التفكير.

ولذلك نشط الفقه المصرى فى تعريف هذا الظرف بأنه " التفكير الهادئ فى الجريمة قبل التصميم عليها وتنفيذها ".

راجع الدكتور محمود نجيب حسنى ـ القسم الخاص ـ رقم 478 ـ ص 361.

أو هو التروى والتدبر قبل الإقدام على ارتكاب الحادث والتفكير فى الجريمة تفكيراً هادئاً لا يشوبه اضطراب.

راجع المستشار محمود ابراهيم إسماعيل ـ القسم العام ـ ص 29.

وترجع حكمة التشديد الى أمرين هامين:

الأول: أن من يصمم على ارتكاب الجريمة ويقوم بتنفيذها بعد تفكير وروية هو مجرم أكثر خطورة يستحق تشديد العقاب عليه.

راجع جارسون مادة 296– 298– رقم7،الدكتور محمد محى الدين عوض– رقم267– ص 316

الثانى: أن من توافر لديه سبق الإصرار تكشف جريمته عن شخصيته ومقدار ما تنطوى عليه من خطورة 0

راجع الدكتور محمود نجيب حسنى ـ رقم 480 ـ ص 363.

ويتكون هذا الظرف من عنصرين:

1- عنصر مادى وهى المدة التى تمضى قبل ارتكاب الجريمة (ويسمى بالعنصر الزمنى)0

2- عنصر نفسى وهو التفكير الهادئ والروية فى ارتكاب الجريمة والفقه والقضاء يركزان على العنصر النفسى أكثر من العنصر الزمنى 000 بل يعتبر الأخير غير كاف وحده لتوافر ظرف سبق الإصرار لأنه لا يؤدى بالضرورة إلى التسليم بقيامه.

نقض 5/12/1932 ـ مجموعة القواعد ـ ج 3 ـ ق 46 ـ ص 45 ، نقض 28/10/1944 ـ ق 137.

وتطبيقا لذلك قضى:

بأن مناط سبق الإصرار هو أن يرتكب الجانى الجريمة وهو هادئ البال بعد إعمال فكر وروية

نقض 9/4/1954 ـ مج أحكام النقض ـ س 5 ـ ق 341 ـ ص932

وقضى أيضا بأنه:

ليست العبرة فى توافر ظرف سبق الإصرار بمضى الزمن لذاته بين التصميم على الجريمة ووقوعها-طال الزمن أو قصر-بل العبرة هى بما يقع فى هذا الزمن من التفكير والتقدير فما دام الجانى قد انتهى بتفكيره إلى خطة معينة رسمها لنفسه قبل تنفيذ الجريمة كان ظرف سبق الإصرار متوافراً.

نقض 25/4/1977 ـ مج أحكام النقض ـ س 28 ـ ق 109 ـ ص 510

ولكى يتوافر العنصر النفسى فى سبق الإصرار يلزم تحقيق ثلاثة أمور :- 

الأمر الأول:

هدوء البال الذى يسمح بترديد الفكر بين الإقدام والإحجام وترجيح أحدهما على الآخر وهو ما قضت به محكمة النقض بقولها:- 

أن سبق الإصرار يستلزم أن يكون الجانى قد أتم تفكيره وعزمه فى هدوء يسمح بترديد الفكر بين الإقدام والإحجام وترجيح أولهما على الآخر.

نقض 25/1/1931-مج القواعد القانونية-ج2-ق 169-ص 222

وأيضا قضى:-

بأن سبق الإصرار يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجانى قد فكر فيما اعترضه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال. 

نقض 21/9/1937-مج القواعد القانونية-ج4-ق96-ص 80 

الأمر الثانى:

التفكير المطمئن.. وتطبيقاً لذلك قضت محكمة النقض:-

بأن سبق الإصرار يستلزم أن يكون لدى الجانى من الفرصة ما يسمح له بالتروى والتفكير المطمئن فيما هو مقدم عليه.

نقض 5/12/1932 – مجموعة القواعد – ج3 – ق 46 – ص 45.

الأمر الثالث:

التروي الكافى .. وهو ما قررته محكمه النقض في قولها:

إن سبق الإصرار يكون متوافراً في حق المتهم إذا كان قد تروى فى جريمته ثم أقدم على مقارفتها مهما كان الوقت الذي حصل فيه التروى.

نقض 28/10/1940 – مجموعة القواعد – ج5 – ق 137 – ص 263.

وكلما طال وقت التفكير والتصميم كلما زاد هذا التفكير نضوجا وكان التصميم جديا.. وتطبيقا لذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأنة:- 

من المقرر أن سبق الإصرار – وهو ظرف مشدد عام فى جرائم القتل – يتحقق بإعداد وسيلة الجريمة ورسم خطة تنفيذها بعيداً عن ثورة الانفعال مما يقتضى الهدوء والروية قبل ارتكابها وكلما طال الزمن بين الباعث عليها وبين وقوعها إن صح افتراض قيامه.

نقض 8/2/1990 – مجموعة أحكام النقض – س41 – ق 56 – ص 345

والفارق كبير بين القتل المسبوق بعزم أو تصميم على وقوعه والقتل المسبوق بالتروى والتفكير.. فالنوع الثانى هو الأخطر وهو الذى يعاقب عليه المشرع بالعقوبة المشددة ( ذلك أن العزم والتصميم على الجريمة من المراحل النفسية السابقة على المرحلتين التحضيرية والتنفيذية للجريمة ، وهى لا يعاقب عليها المشرع أصلاً تشجيعاً للجاني على العدول عن جريمته ) .

راجع الدكتور حسنى الجندى-نظرية الجريمة المستحيلة-ص 10 وما بعدها

فإذا ارتكب الجانى جريمته فى ظروف لا يتوافر فيها عنصر من العناصر السابقة فإنه ينتفى ظرف سبق الإصرار ومثال ذلك:-

1- ثورة الغضب التي تتملك الجانى : ويقصد بذلك كما قضت محكمة النقض: ألا يكون ارتكاب الجريمة وليد الدفعة الأولى في نفس جاشت بالاضطراب وجمح بها الغضب حتى خرج صاحبها عن طوره 0 

نقض 8/2/1990سابق الإشارة إليه.

ومتى كان الجانى مدفوعاً بعامل الغضب الذاتى والاندفاع النفسانى وفعل ما فعل (بالقتل ) فإنه لا يتوافر ظرف سبق الإصرار. 

نقض 6/6/1927-المحاماة-س 8-عدد 300

2- النفس الموتورة المنزعجة: وهى نفس هائجة أبداً لا يدع انزعاجها سبيلاً لها إلى التبصر والسكون حتى يحكم العقل هادئاً متزناً متروياً فيما تتجه إلية الارادة من الأغراض الإجرامية التى تتخيلها قاطعة لشقائها 0 

نقض 5/12/1932 - مجموعة القواعد-ج3-ق 46-ص 45.

وطبقت محكمة النقض ذلك بقولها:

فمن أوذى واهتيج ظلما وطغيانا وأزعج من تجديد إيقاع الأذى الفظيع به ، فاتجهت نفسه إلى قتل معذبه ، فهو فيما اتجه إليه من الفرض الإجرامى الذي يتخيله قاطعا لشقائه يكون ثائراً مندفعاً لا سبيل له إلي التبصير والتروى والأناة ولا يعتبر ظرف سبق الإصرار متوافراً لديه إذا هو قارف القتل الذى اتجهت إليه إرادته.

نقض 5/12/1932 – مجموعة القواعد – ج3 – ق 46 – ص 45. 

3- ثورة الانفعال: فهى تتعارض مع الهدوء والروية الملازمين قبل ارتكاب الجريمة.

( نقض19/12/1985-أحكام النقض-س26-ق212ص1145ونقض8/2/199-س41-ق 56 ص345)


ووقائع الدعوى على النحو الثابت بها لا ترشح لقيام هذا الظرف :

1- فالدافع إلى القتل الذي اعتنقته التحريات المدفوع ببطلانها هو " التخلص من المجنى عليه من أجل الزواج "وهو دافع فاسد، وليس له سند فى الأوراق، وغير منطقى.. إذ أنها لو أرادت التخلص من زوجها لتتزوج بمن تحب لكان أمامها بدائل كثيرة تؤدى لتطليقها من زوجها بسلام ودون ارتكاب جريمة القتل .. وهذه البدائل يعرفها عامه الناس.. وتلجأ إلى إحداها من تريد الانفصال عن زوجها دون خسائر في الأموال أو الأرواح أو التعرض للعقاب الذى يؤدى للموت .. وهذه البدائل هى:

أ‌- كان من الممكن أن ترفع المتهمة الأولى ضد زوجها دعوى خُلع، تدفع له مقدم صداقها الذى هو فى الغالب الأعم خمسة وعشرون قرشاً وتتنازل عن حقوقها فى النفقة ومؤخر الصداق، وذلك دون قتال أو تدبير لجرائم أو اتفاق مع الغير .. وطلب الخلع ليس مشروط بشروط معجزه، وإنما لكل زوجه أن تخالع زوجها إن أحست منه نفوراً.

ب‌- وكان من الممكن أن ترفع عليه دعوى تطليق للضرر لزواجه بأخرى دون إعلانها بهذا الزواج، وكان سيحكم لها بالتطليق، وإلزام الزوج بأداء النفقات بكافة أنواعها لها فضلا عن التعويض في ما يسمي بنفقة المتعة، وذلك دون أن تفكر فى القتل كدافع للتخلص من هذا الزوج.

جـ- وكان من الممكن أن ترفع على زوجها ( المجنى عليه ) دعوى التطليق لانعدام أمانته وصدور أحكام جنائية ماسة بشرفه وكرامته عن جرائم السكر وتعاطى المخدرات والدعارة ، وقد كان يكفيها تقديم الدليل وهو تحت يدها ليحكم لها بالتطليق للضرر والتعويض الجابر للضرر.

د- وكان من الممكن أن تتجه الزوجة لقسم الشرطة للإبلاغ ضد زوجها الذي كان دائما يحوز ويحرز المخدرات سواء معه أو فى منزله.. وقد وجد المحقق نبات البانجو المخدر فى درج الكومودينو الخاص به.. كما كان يمكن لها الإبلاغ ضده وهى تعلم أنه يتاجر أيضا فى أعراض النساء ويخصص لذلك أماكن تعرفها هذه الزوجة وذلك دون أن تفكر فى التخلص منه بقتلة لتتزوج بمن تحب. 

ها- وكان لها أن تنشز عن طاعته، وتهرب من جحيمه وتعتصم في بيت أهلها في طاميه رافضة الدخول في طاعته فتسقط حقوقها وبالتالى تطلق دون حقوق لها وبذلك يخلو لها الجو وتنهى مسلسل هذه الحياة معه دون قتل أو تعريض أنفسهما للعقاب المشدد .

إذن الدافع للقتل الثابت بالأوراق غير قويم فضلاً عن صدوره من تحريات باطلة ثبت عدم جديتها وعدم مشروعيتها.

2- أنه لا يوجد دليل فى الأوارق يفيد وجود اتفاق مسبق بين المتهمين على ارتكاب الجريمة، وأنه لا عبره بالأقوال التى أدلت بها المتهمة الاولى بوجوده.. ذلك لأن هذه الأقوال صدرت منها وهى واقعه تحت تأثير الإكراه الشديد من رجال الضبط.. ولا يوجد بالأوراق إلا هذا القول ( راجع إجابتها أمام المحكمة بجلسة 17/10/2004 بأن إعترافها على نفسها وعلى المتهم الثانى كان بإيعاز ضباط المباحث ص 9 ( تحقيقات المحكمة ) .

بل إن ما جاء بالأوراق يقطع بأن للواقعة صورة أخرى تنفى هذا الاتفاق المسبق الذى يسمح بهدوء البال والتفكير المطمئن والتروى الكافى قبل ارتكاب الجريمة ولذلك نبسط هذه الأدلة كالتالى:

أ‌- إقرار المتهمة الاولى والمتهم الثانى فى الأقوال المنسوبة اليهما بمحضر تحقيقات النيابة بأنه سبق لهما أن تواعدا على لقاء أحدهما الآخر بشقة زوجية المتهمة الأولى التى هى محل الواقعة أكثر من مره لقضاء وقت ممتع فجاء على لسان المتهمة الأولى ص 46 . 

إحنا كنا بنتقابل دايماً وكنت باشوفه فى الشارع فى البلد وقابلته فى الشارع فى مصر كذا مرة وجالى البيت مرتين ونام معايا فيه مرتين إحداهما لم تكتمل . 

وقول المتهم الثانى ص 32: 

أنا قابلتها فى البلد حوالى ثلاث مرات فى بيت جوزها اللى كان عايز يبيعه، وقابلتها فى بيتها فى مصر أربع مرات.

إذن القول بانتظار المتهم فى الشارع ودخول شقة المجنى عليه بعد أن تتأكد من نوم زوجها ليس دليلاً على اتفاقهما على القتل وإنما هذا الانتظار والدخول لمنزل المجنى عليه تكرر كثيراً من المتهم الثانى لغرض آخر هو الحب وليس القتل.


ب- أن القول المنسوب للمتهم الثانى بتحقيقات النيابة ص29:

· من أن المتهمة الأولى قالت له " لازم تيجى يوم الجمعة بالليل وطلبت منه أن ينتظر بالشارع حتى تأذن له بالدخول وأنه انتظر من الواحدة وحتى الرابعة صباحاً حتى شاورت له وطلع فوجد باب الشقة مفتوح وأنها قالت له أن زوجها نايم وأنهما جلسا سوياً حوالى ساعة إلا ربع 000 وبعد ذلك طلبت منه قتل زوجها " لا يمكن أن يدل على وجود اتفاق سابق وإنما هى حاله من الحالات التى كانت تحدث بينهما ليخلو لهما الجو لقضاء وقتهما بعيداً عن هذا الزوج النائم – على حد تصوير الأوراق – ولا تدل أبداً على سبق وجود اتفاق بينهما 000 والدليل على ذلك ما نسب له بالأوراق فى ذات الصفحة من قوله " كنت واقف متردد وحاولت أخرج من الشقة وأنزل000 لكن هى قعدت تلح على " 000 إذن لا يوجد اتفاق 0 

· وقوله ص 30 " أنا كنت متفق مع "المتهمة الأولى" إن أنا حروحلها البيت لكن مكنتش ناوى أقتل "المجنى عليه" " 0 

· وقوله ص 34 " ورحتلها عند البيت وقالتلى أنا عاوزه أشوفك ضرورى وأنا كنت باطاوعها علشان متزعلش لكن أنا ما كنتش عاوز أقتل أحمد حسين ولا أى حاجة " 0 

· وقوله ص 35 " أنا قولتها أنت عاوزه إيه منى قالت ليه إن إحنا لازم نقتله ونخلص منه وأنا رفضت وحاولت أخرج من باب الشقة وأنزل فهى مسكتنى وألحت علىٌ "0

3- أن أقوال المتهم الثانى وحتى أقوال المتهمة الأولى لا يمكن أن يتوافر منها العنصر النفسى فى سبق الاصرار وذلك للأسباب الآتية: 

أ- أنه لا يوجد فى أقوالهما ولا فى الأوراق ما يوحى أو يدل على تمتع المتهمين بهدوء البال الذى يسمح بترديد الفكر بين الإقدام والإحجام وترجيح أحدهما على الآخر وأنهما فكرا وتدبرا العواقب وهم هادئى البال 000 بل إن ما هو موجود بالأوراق يدل على أنهما كانا فى حالة من الانفعال النفسى وصل إلى درجة الهياج بحيث لم يدع هذا الانزعاج سبيلاً للمتهم الثانى للتبصر والسكون أو يحكم العقل بهدوء واتزان وأن يتروى فيما هو مقدم عليه فمفاجئة المتهمة الأولى له-على حد قوله بالتحقيقات-قطعت عليه كل سبيل للتروى والتدبر وحاول الخروج من الشقة لكن المتهمة الثانية زادت نفسه هياجاً بدفعه بدافع الترغيب الذى تملكه أو الترهيب الذى يحرمه من حب معشوقته كل ذلك لا ينبئ أبداً عن نفس هادئة أو فكر هادئ مقترن مطمئن.

كما لم يدع هذا الانفعال سبيلاً للمتهمة الأولى للتبصر والسكون وهى تقرر أنها أيضاً فوجئت بالمتهم الثانى وهو يجبرها على هذا الفعل التى لم تكن ترض عنه لكنه أجبرها على ذلك فخضعت لإرادته ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون المتهمان هادئى البال بما يسمح بترديد فكرهما بين الإحجام والإقدام وترجيح أحدهما على الآخر.

ب ـ أنه وطبقاً لوصف الاوراق وما ورد بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين لم يكن هناك تفكيراً مطمئناً وانعدام وجود الفرصة التى تسمح لهما بالتروى والتفكير المطمئن فيما هما مقدمين عليه:

فالمتهم الثانى يقرر أنه فوجئ بطلب المتهمة الثانية منه ذلك بعد دخوله للشقة ومكوثه ساعة إلا ربعاً ليفاجأ بعدها بطلبها منه قتل زوجها فحاول الخروج لكنه وقع تحت تأثير المتهمة الأولى، والمتهمة الأولى تقرر أنه قرر لها أنه سيحضر لها يوم الجمعة ففوجئت به يخبرها بأنه سيقتل زوجها فرفضت فنفذ المتهم الثانى الجريمة وحده وهى واقفة تتفرج إذن التفكير المطمئن الذى يسمح بالتروى والتفكير فيما هما مقدمين عليه غير موجود.

ج ـ إن قِصر الزمن الواقع بين علم كل من المتهمين وبين واقعة القتل لا يمكن أن ينبئ بالتروى الكافى قبل الإقدام على الجريمة بل أن نفسيهما كانت منزعجة لدرجة محاولة المتهم الثانى الفرار عقب استيقاظ المجنى عليه وهو أمر ينفى الإصرار أو التصميم على القتل لكن تعطيله بواسطة المتهمة الثانية التى قالت له " انت حتخرج وتسيبنى أروح فى داهية " هي التى وضعته فى هذا الموقف الهائج الخالى من التدبر والتروى إذن ظرف سبق الإصرار غير متوافر فى الوقائع الواردة بالأوراق على فرض صحة هذه الأقوال وسلامة مصدرها الأمر الذى يكون معه الدفع يتطابق مع الواقع وصحيح القانون .



تاسعاً: يدفع المتهم الثاني بتناقض الدليل الفنى مع الدليل القولى بما يستعصى على الملائمة بينهما وبما يدمغ الدليلان بالبطلان:

المتهمان الأولى والثانى أجمعا بأن المتهم الثانى حاول الفرار والخروج من الحجرة على أثر استيقاظ المجنى عليه ووقوفه بجانب السرير إلا أن المجنى عليه أمسكه من دبر ومنعه من الخروج فاستدار المتهم الثانى وضربه بمكواة فجاءت بالسرير على حد ما أسند للمتهم الثانى من قول أو ضربه بالمكواة فجاءت فى رأسه على حد ما أسند للمتهمة الأولى من قول ودفعه للخلف ( مع اختلاف فى أقوال المتهمان حيث أثبت على لسان المتهم الثانى أن المتهمة هى التى جثمت فوقه 000 وأثبت على لسان المتهمة الأولى أن المتهم الثانى وقع عليه ) المهم أن أحدهما اشتبك معه وهو جاثم فوقه 000 وهذا يعنى أن يكون الوجه فى الوجه ساعة الضرب بالمكواة وساعة الاشتباك ووقوع المتهم.

والأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمة الأولى بتحقيقات النيابة تقرر أن المتهم الثانى لما وقع على المجنى عليه قام بخنقه بالحبل الذى كان معه 000 والأقوال المنسوبة للمتهم الثانى بتحقيقات النيابة تقرر أن المجنى عليه لما وقع على السرير كانت جيهان واقفة على السرير وراه ولفت الحبل حول رقبته ومسكت فيه بعد ما وقعت عليه وقعدت تخنق فيه لغاية ما مات 000 المهم سواء كان كلام المتهمة الأولى أو كلام المتهم الثانى أن الذى قام بلف الحبل حول رقبة المجنى عليه كان أيضاً فى المواجهة وهذا يعنى أن الحبل كان ملفوفا على كامل رقبة المجنى عليه 000 أو يمسك الحبل من طرفيه فتصبح المنطقة الفارغة فى مقدمة الرقبة ( هذا هو التصوير المنسوب للمتهمان للحادث ) ، ويضاف إلى ما سبق قول منسوب للمتهم الثانى بتحقيقات النيابة أنه والمتهمة الأولى اشتركا فى خنق المجنى عليه وكل واحد مسك من طرف وشد كل منهما من الطرف الذى يمسكه حتى فارق الحياة 0

أما تصوير التقرير الطبى الشرعى فيختلف تماماً عما قرره المتهمان بما يجعل التناقض بين الدليلين يستعصى على الملائمة وتصير الصورة الموجودة بالأوراق ليست الصورة الصحيحة لارتكاب الجريمة حيث قال التقرير الطبى الشرعى الآتى:

1- أنه وجد حز غائر متقدد أجزاء منه متسحجة بقشرة محمرة كامل الاستدارة حلقى يلتف حول العنق باقل عرض 2/1 سم وأقصى عرض 2 سم وجزء منه غير موجود بيسار العنق يبدأ من يسار العنق على أسفل زاوية الفك السفلى مباشرة ويمتد للأمام ولأسفل قليلاً بحيث يقع أسفل الذقن بحوالى 5 سم على الخط المنصف مباشرة ثم يلتف لليمين وأسفل قليلاً بحيث يقع أسفل شحمة الأذن اليمنى بحوالى 4 سم ثم للخلف بحيث يصبح أسفل منبت الشعر الخلفى بحوالى 1سم على الخط المنصف مباشرة ثم يمتد للخلف حتى ينتهى فى نقطة أسفل شحمة الأذن اليسرى بحوالى 5 سم بحيث تصبح المسافة بينهما وبين نقطة البداية حوالى 4 سم ( وهذا يعنى أن الذى قام بالخنق كان على جانب المجنى عليه الأيسر وهو واقف وليس نائماً أو جالس وليس فى المواجهة كما جاء على لسان المتهمان 000 وأنه يستحيل أن يحدث الخنق من الجنب والمجنى عليه نائم وقد ثبت من التقرير الطبى الشرعى أنه لا يوجد آثار لكدمات او سحجات بالجانب الأيمن من الرقبة والذى يدل على الضغط المقابل لشد الحبل ومن ثم يصبح هذا التناقض فى تصوير الحادث تناقضاً جوهرياً يستحيل قبوله ).

2- يقول تقرير الطب الشرعى تحت رقم (3) أنه يوجد جرح تاجى الوضع بطول 3 سم مشرذم الحوافى مصحوب بتورم وحوافه متسحجة بقشرة محمرة يقع مقابل الجدارية اليمنى طرفه الأنسى يبعد عن الخط المنصف بحوالى 3 سم ويبعد عن منبت الشعر الأمامى بحوالى 6 سم ( وهذا يعنى أن المجنى عليه لم يكن فى مواجهة المتهم الثانى حين قذفه بالمكواة أو لم يكن فى مواجهة المتهمان حين وقع على السرير وارتطم به فتسبب جرحه وإنما التصور هو أن يكون المتهم على يمينه ليقذفه بالمكواة فيصيبه بالجدارية اليمنى أو أن يدفعه من ناحية الشمال ليقع على جانبه اليمين فيصطدم بالسرير فيصيبه ). 

ومن هنا يستحيل قبول ما نسب للمتهمين من أقوال فى ظل ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى الذى تناقض وتماحى تماما مع تلك الأقوال بما يستعصى على الملائمة بينهما أو الأخذ بهما كدليل فى الدعوى بما يترتب عليه انعدام الدليلان لتناقضهما تناقضا يستعصى علي الملائمة بل إن وصف الجرح بأنه تاجى ( أى مقوس ) يدل على الآلة التى استعملت فى الجريمة التى قعد التقرير الطبى عن بيانها .

3- أن السحجات الخمس الوارد وصفها بتقرير الطب الشرعى تحت رقم من (6) وحتى رقم (10) لا يمكن أن تتفق مع ما جاء بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين ذلك أن السحجة تنتج من احتكاك أى جسم صلب راض خشن بالأدمة البشرية من الجلد فتحدث من الوقع والاحتكاك بالأرض الخشنة أو الحوائط ومن تكرار الاحتكاك ينتج السحج والسحجات إما رضية أو تنتج من تكرار الاحتكاك بأجسام مرنة فالأولى تنتج من الاحتكاك الأرضى وتبدو على هيئة جلط بالأدمة البشرية فى مساحات محدده شبه مستديرة أو مربعة مقابل الأجزاء الناتئة من العظام والتى تتعرض للاحتكاك عند الوقوع.

أما السحجات التى تحدث نتيجة تكرار الاحتكاك بأجسام مرنة فإنها تتوافر بالحك الجلدى بأى قماش خشن أو بالاحتكاك الخارجى فى بعض حالات هتك العرض.

أما السحجات الناتجة عن الأظافر فإنها غالبا تظهر فى جرائم الضرب ( ومنها التصور الوارد بالأوراق ) وتبدو فى أحد أشكال ثلاثة: فقد تكون هلالية الشكل بسبب تقوس أصابع اليدين وقد تكون مستطيلة بسبب جر الأظافر على البشرة وقد تكون على شكل تسلخات مثلثة وشريحتها للخارج بسبب أظافر مدببة.

وفى جرائم الضرب فانه يغلب أن يصاب الوجه والعنق نتيجة التماسك فتتوزع السحجات بشكل محدد وأن السحجات تكون قشرة رقيقة بعد يوم أو يومين، ثم تصير قشرة جافة فى اليوم الخامس أو السادس.

ومع أن التقرير الطبى لم يبين نوع السحج الذي أصيب به المجنى عليه أو يحدد درجة جفاف القشرة التى تكونت حوله إلا أن ما جاء بالتقرير يتناقض ويتماحى تماما مع ما هو منسوب للمتهمين من أقوال فالمتهمان يقرران أن المجنى عليه كان يرتدى شورت وفانلة وأنه كان نائما على السرير وأنه لما استيقظ دُفع مرة أخرى على السرير حتى تم خنقه هكذا جاء بالأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين ولم يتبين من المعاينة التى حدثت أى آثار تفيد احتكاك جثة المجنى عليه بالأرض أو بالحوائط مطلقاً 000 فمن أين جائت هذه السحجات الخمسة والتى يفترض أنها حدثت من جر المجنى عليه على الأرض أو احتكاكه بالحوائط أو احتكاكه بملابس خشنة وكل من الفروض الثلاثة لم تحدث بما يجعل ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى بخصوص هذه المسألة يتعارض ويتناقض تماما مع الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين بتحقيقات النيابة بما يصم الدليلان بالبطلان للتناقض الجسيم بينهما خصوصاً وقد جاء بالتقرير " أن هذه الإصابات هى إصابات احتكاكيه حيوية حديثة حدثت من الاحكتاك بجسم أو أجسام صلبة بعضها خشنة السطح أياً كان نوعها" .

4- أن تقرير الطب الشرعى لم يصف الجرح الوارد بالتقرير تحت بند (5) سوى أنه جرح مشرذم الحواف مقابل ظاهر مفصل السلامى اللامى الأوسط لإصبع السبابة اليمنى بطول 1 سم وجرح بطرف وحشية ظاهر إصبع الابهام لليد اليمنى بطول 4/1سم.

ولم يقل لنا التقرير الطبى عما إذا كان الجرح قطعياً أم رضياً أم تهتكياً أم طعنياً إلا أنه يفترض أنه إما جرحاً رضياً ينتج من الضرب بجسم صلب مثل العصا أو عامود حديد أو ما شابه ذلك ، أو أنه جرحاً قطعياً وهنا يفترض أن الجانى استعمل سكيناً أو آلة حادة تشبهها .

وفى الحالتين فإن ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى من وجود هذين الجرحين المشرذمين يتناقض تماما مع ما جاء من أقوال منسوبة للمتهمين حيث أنه لا وجود لآلات حادة أو راضه فى الواقعة الماثلة وأنه يستبعد أن يصاب إصبع السبابة وحده، أو إصابة إصبع الإبهام وحده بجرح من الضرب بالمكواة دون أن تخلف كدماً باليد - لو كان موجوداً - لذكره تقرير الطب الشرعى وهو الأمر الذى يتناقض معه ما جاء بالتقرير الطبى مع ما جاء منسوباً للمتهمين من أقوال.

5- أن ما جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى تحت بند وصف ملابس المجنى عليه من أن الملابس خالية تماماً من التمزقات والقطوعات المشتبهه كما أنها نظيفة وليست ملوثة بأى دماء يتناقض مع ما جاء منسوباً للمتهمين فى أقوالهما بتحقيقات النيابة من أن المجنى عليه قد تماسـك مع المتهم الثانى وأنه حدثت بينهما معركة على أثرها جثم المتـهم الثـانى ( أو المتهمة الأولى ) على صدر المجنى عليه ومن ثم كان ينبغى أن يكون بهذه الملابس أثراً لهذا التماسك والجذب بما يصيب الدليلان بالتناقض.

6- أن ما جاء بالتقرير الطبى من أنه عثر بدم المجنى عليه على الكحول الإثيلى والذى قدرت نسبته 7ر2% بما يقطع أن المجنى عليه كان فى حالة سكر بين لا يستطيع معه الحركة أو المقاومة يتناقض مع ما ثبت على لسان المتهمين من أن المجنى عليه استيقظ من نومه وتماسك مع المتهم الثانى وقبض عليه منعاً له من الخروج من الحجرة وهب واقفا وهو يصيح للناس أن يدركوه 000 إذ كيف لمخمور ثمل أن يفعل ما قرره المتهمان بشأنه فى الأقوال المنسوبة لهما فى تحقيقات النيابة بما يصيب الدليلان بالبطلان 00 وكيف لرجل مدرك وواعى أن يتعرض لمثل المنسوب للمتهمين بالأوراق ويصيح ويطلب الغوث ولا يسمعه أحد من الجيران الأمر الذى يكون معه الدليل القولى المتمثل فى الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين يتناقض ويتماحى مع الدليل الفنى المتمثل فى تقرير الطب الشرعى مما يستحيل معه دفع هذا التناقض وبالتالى يستحيل الاستناد إليهما معاً فى الإدانة.



عاشراً : يدفع المتهم ببطلان تقرير الطب الشرعى لمخالفته القانون ووقوعه فى التناقض الذى يستعصى على الملائمة ولإخلاله بمبادئ علم الطب الشرعى وما يترتب على ذلك من إجراءات وذلك على وجوه :-


الوجه الأول: مخالفة التقرير للقانون:-

تعليمات مصلحة الطب الشرعى أوجبت على أن الطبيب الشرعى المعاون لا يستطيع وحده أن يصدر تقريراً طبياً شرعياً لانعدام خبرته لأن مثل هذا الطبيب المعاون مثل طبيب الامتياز الذى يحرم علية إصدار تقريراً طبياً 000 وأنة كان يجب أن يوقع معه طبيب آخر أقدم منه درجة ثم يعتمد من رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى 0 

راجع تعليمات الطب الشرعى

الواردة فى كتاب الطب الشرعى دكتور عدلى مشالى ص 980 ومعوض عبد التواب ص 925 

والتقرير موضوع هذه الدعوى صادر من الطبيب/ ................. الطبيب الشرعى (المعاون) ، وأنه موقع منه فقط دون أن يوقع معه طبيب آخر أقدم منه درجة وغير معتمد من رئيس مصلحة الطب الشرعى بما يجعل هذا التقرير مخالف للقانون باطلاً ويعزز هذا الدفع إقرار الطبيب الشرعى المعاون/ .............. فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص 21أنه هو وحده الذى أجرى الصفة التشريحية وأنه وحده الذى وقع على التقرير.

الوجه الثانى: تناقض التقرير تناقضاً يستعصى على الملائمة:-

قال التقرير فى وصف ملابس المجنى علية أن ملابسة خالية من التمزقات والتلوثات المشتبهة والقطوعات المشتبهة ثم انتهى فى تقريره إلى أن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفقاًَ لأى من روايتى المتهمين طبقاً للوارد بمذكرة النيابة.

ولما كانت الأقوال المنسوبة للمتهمين بمحضر تحقيق النيابة العامة تقرر سواء على لسان المتهمة الأولى، أو على لسان المتهم الثانى – أن شجاراً قد حدث بين المتهم الثانى والمجنى عليه وأن الأخير قد أمسكه من دبر وأن المتهم الثانى عقب ذلك استدار له وحدثت معركة انتهت بوقوع المتهم الأول على المجنى علية وتماسكهما ( طبقاً لرواية المتهمة الأولى ) ووقوع المتهمة الأولى على المجنى عليه ( طبقاً لرواية المتهم الثانى ) ومن ثم فإن نتيجة هذا الشجار الدامى الذى خلف جروحاً وسحجات بالمجنى عليه تكون بالتأكيد مخلفة لأمرين هامين:- 

أ- تمزق بملابس المجنى علية نتيجة دخوله 

تلك المعركة.

ب‌- تلطخ هذه الملابس بالدماء الناتجة من الجروح الواردة بالتقرير لكن التقرير أفصح بأن الملابس ليس بها تمزقات أو قطوعات وأنها خالية أيضاً من التلوثات والدماء فإذا قال التقرير رغم هذا أنه يجوز حدوث الواقعة طبقاً لما جاء بروايتى المتهمين فإنه يكون قد تناقض مع نفسه تناقضاً يستعصى على الملائمة وبما يدمغه بالبطلان.

الوجه الثالث: إخلال التقرير بأبسط مبادئ علم الطب الشرعى:

1- أن تقرير الطب الشرعى قد خلط بين حالتين من حالات الموت بالاسفكسيا (الضغط على المسالك) وهما حالتى الشنق، والخنق 000 والفرق بين الحالتين كبير 000 ومما يميز إحدى الحالتين عن الأخرى هى العلامات المتولدة عن الحادث:- 

أ – ففى حالة الشنق " تظهر علامات الحبل حول عنق الشخص المشنوق 000 ولكن المكان المقابل للعقدة يكون خالياً من العلامات 0 

راجع الطب الشرعى معوض عبد التواب ص 355

راجع دكتور عدلى مشالى – الطب الشرعى ص 647

راجع دكتورة مديحة الخضرى– الطب الشرعى ص 37

ب- وفى حالة الخنق تختلف العلامات التى تظهر على العنق فى حالة الخنق عنها فى حالة الشنق فالأولى تظهر كاملة الاستدارة حول العنق، ولا تعترضها مواضع خالية بسبب وجود العقدة فى الحبل الذى يستخدم للشنق 0 

راجع الطب الشرعى – معوض عبد التواب ص 356

راجع الطب الشرعى–دكتورة مديحة الخضرى ص43

فإذا قال تقرير الطب الشرعى بوجود مسافة بين التقاء الحبلين تقدر بحوالى 4 سم فإن هذا القول يصطدم مع أبسط مبادئ علم الطب الشرعى طبقاً لما سلف البيان إذ أن التصوير الوارد بالتقرير يؤدى لوصف الحالة بأنها حالة شنق وليست حالة خنق 0 

هذا فضلاً عن أن قول التقرير إلى أن الوفاة " تعزى إلى اسفكسيا الخنق بالضغط على المسالك يتصادم مع المستقر علية فى علم الطب الشرعى من أن الحالة هى حالة شنق وليست حالة خنق 0

كما أن ما جاء بالتقرير وصفاً لتلك الحالة يتصادم مع ما هو منسوب للمتهمين بأنهما قاما بلف حبل حول عنق المجنى علية وقاما بشده – كل واحد من جهته ولم يتركاه إلا جثه هامدة ويقطع بانعدام هذا الفعل وإلا فيكف نفسر وجود مسافة بين التقاء الحبلين فى رقبة المجنى علية تقدر بحوالى 4 سم ؟ 0 

( راجع ص 93 من الأوراق )



2- قال تقرير الطب الشرعى فى الصفحة الثانية أن الجثة فى دور بداية التيبس الرمى 000 فى حين أن التيبس الرمى يبدأ فى الحدوث بعد ساعتين من الوفاة ثم يكتمل التيبس ويدخل فى دور التعفن الرمى فى حوالى 12 ساعة من حدوث الوفاة.

راجع الطب الشرعى دكتورة مديحه الخضرى ص9

ويتفق المستشار معوض عبد التواب مع ما سبق فى كتابه الطب الشرعى ص 359 من أن التيبس الرمى يبدأ بعد حوالى ساعتين من الوفاة ويكون تاماً فى خلال من 8-12ساعة من الوفاة.

فإذا كانت الوفاة طبقاً للثابت بالأوراق قد حدثت الساعة الخامسة صباح يوم 3/1/2004 وأن الفارق فى الزمن بين التشريح والوفاة هى 35 ساعة 000 وأن الجثة ظلت فى وضع الجلوس أكثر من ستة ساعات وأن الجثة نقلت للمشرحة الساعة الخامسة عصر يوم10/1/2004 000 فإن قول التقرير بأن الجثة فى دور بداية التيبس هو قول ينافى أبسط مبادئ علم الطب الشرعى 0

3- جاء بتقرير الطب الشرعى أنه عثر بدم المجنى عليه على الكحول الإثيلى بنسبة 2.7 % وهو ما يشير إلى أنه كان فى حالة سكر 000 ثم عاد التقرير فى نهايته إلى القول بأن الواقعة جائزة الحدوث وفق أى من روايتى المتهمين، وقد نسبت إليهما أقوال بتحقيقات النيابة العامة من أن شجار قد حدث بين المجنى عليه وبين المتهم الأول نتج عنها محاولة هرب المتهم الثانى إلا أن المجنى عليه جذبه من دبر ثم حدث تماسك بينهما نتج عنه وقوع المتهم الثانى أو المتهمة الأولى حسب الأقوال المنسوبة لهما 000 وهذا التصوير يتنافى ويتناقض مع حالة السكر التى سجلها التقرير وبتلك النسبة العالية.

الوجه الرابع: خطأ الطبيب الشرعى والخبيرة الكيميائية فى تحديد نسبة الكحول فى دم المجنى عليه بما يؤدى لتهاتر التقرير وإهداره كدليل :

· ذكر الطبيب الشرعى/ .................. فى تحقيقات المحكمة ص15 "أن الثابت من تقرير المعمل أن نسبة الكحول الإثيلى فى الدم هو نسبة 2.7 فى الألف وللتأكد من ذلك يرجع للخبيرة التى أجرت التحليل لأنه كان ورد أنه 2.7% وتم تصحيحها إلى 2.7 فى الألف".

· كما ذكر كبير الأطباء الشرعيين ص29 من تحقيقات المحكمة : "أحب أقول أن النسبة 2.7 فى الألف لكل ألف سنتيمتر مكعب من الدم أى لكل لتر من الدم وليس 2.7 % كما بتقرير الطب الشرعى لأن ذلك مجرد خطأ مادى".

· كما ذكرت الخبيرة الكيميائية التى قدرت نسبة الكحول فى الدم ص38 من تحقيقات المحكمة رداً على سؤال الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى عن التناقض بين النسبة التى فى التقرير 2.7% والنسبة التى يقول الطبيب الشرعى وكبير الأطباء الشرعيين بأنها صحيحة وهى 2.7 فى الألف "ممكن يكون خطأ مادى فى الكتابة وأنا المفروض أعملها بالحروف وأن النسبة هى 2.7 فى الألف"

· ورداً على السؤال من الدفاع عن المتهم الثانى بأنه ما الدليل على أن النسبة هى 2.7 فى الألف وليست 2.7%. أجابت الخبيرة الكيميائية ص39 "التقرير اللى معايا ثابت به أن نسبة الكحول فى الدم قدرت بنحو 2.7 فى الألف ولو بصينا لهذه النسبة تكتب 2.7 0% وأنا باطلاعى على التقرير المعملى المرفق بأوراق القضية تبين حدوث خطأ مادى كتب 2.7% وهى المفروض تكتب 2.7 0% زى ما ورد المسودة بتاعة التقرير التى أتشرف بتقديمها".

· وقد نوهت المحكمة "أنها قدمت صورة ضوئية من تقرير رقم 37 ك معمل على القضية رقم 26/2003 إدارى العمرانية عن العينات التى أخذت من جثة المتوفى أحمد حسين مراد عبد المقصود وكانت مختومة بخاتم يقرأ د. .........والمحكمة أشرت عليه بالنظر والإرفاق بتاريخ اليوم"

----------


## مستشار هرجة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

